# A new shop in the making



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*The planning stages*

I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week. 
It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn. 
There is too much information, there is too little information and almost every step involves going out somewhere over the internet to gather up the basics.

Suffice it to say that the learning curve, at least for me, is daunting.

Here's what I have learned so far:

I wanted a sketch to show me the approximate positioning of this shed relatve to my backyard so that we didn't have to sacrifice too much real estate for the foot print.
I am shooting for 18' x 22'
I had a different location picked out closer to the back door but it was over ruled as it deprived someone of the view out the kitchen window. <g>

I can still walk (so after the beating…) I moved the thing here.

It seems to be floating in the picture and I haven't found any button or combination of same that will sink it into the background picture better.
I am definitely open to some help here.

There are bunch of stick frame components but I cant figure out how to use them as yet.

Here are some resources to look at if your are venturing into the sketchup realm:

Special thanks to NewLou at:

http://www.woodworkforums.com/showthread.php?t=46736

*Google Video Sketchup Tutorials*
http://sketchup.google.com/gsu5vtviewer.html#id=11

*How to Download Google SketchUp 6 Video *
http://labnol.blogspot.com/2007/01/h...ketchup-6.html

*Sketchup Tutorials*
http://www.caddtutorialsonline.com/s...tutorials.html

*Go to School Podcasts*
http://www.go-2-school.com/podcasts

*Sketchup Shop Models*
http://www.yda-online.com/shopmodels.htm

*Sketchucation*
http://www.sketchucation.com/

*3D Furniture Models*
http://www.kit3dmodels.com/

*Sketchup resources*
http://www.uoregon.edu/~graphics/resources/sketchup/

*Learning more about Sketchup*
http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...554#post481554

*The Sketchup Components Collection*
http://scc.jazzle.co.uk/
*
Smustard*
http://www.smustard.com/

http://www.sketchup.com/

http://forum.sketchup.com/

Bob


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


I'm still trying to learn Sketchup also so I can't offer any help.

Great looking shop and layout though. When do you plan on starting it?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


Hi Gary, I pulled permit so will be starting just as soon as the ground is workable. I will need at least 6- 8" posts holes below the frost level to mount the bearing blocks .

Bob


----------



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


phew.. glad to hear that it isn't blocking the view from kitchen window any longer!! 

I can't help with the program either… too frustrating for my level of desire.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


Tom I watched that video a couple of days ago and apparently what I need is that fellow that demoing it. <g>

Mine looks like kindergarten.

Bob


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


Hey Bob…not a bad start for someone who dosnt know Sketchup! If I could offer a few observations/suggestions..
It is always going to be tough to get a non photo-real rendered element to look correct in a photograph. No matter how you position it its always going to look like its floating, not to mention there are shadows in the photo and none on the building so that will add to the contradiction between elements. The bigger problems I see are that the structure looks like its floating off it's foundation blocks. Also it looks like you have some things out of square/not perpendicular. If you look at the side wall either the wall itself isn't a true rectangle, or the siding is applied croocked….same with the roof…if you look at the shingles they don't run true to the edges of the structure. I would go back to your Sketchup drawing and bust out the measuring tape and start doing some checking. The one bad thing about SU is if your not careful it will allow you to build things out of skew. Make sure you have the units set to architectural and the tolerance set to 1/16". Also set the snaps to the same 1/16"..it will make drawing accurately easier. Go back and make sure all your walls and roof structures are parallel and perpendicular and the right dimensions. When using the tape measure by default it will leave snap marks and guide lines when you use it…if you just want to measure with it hit the control key..that toggles it between leaving guides and just measuring..or what I do is I just use it with guides left on, click on where you want to start your measurement then when you get to the other point of measure don't click…the tape should snap to the point by itself and the VCB (the little box in the lower right corner) will show the measurement. Then just hit ESC and then you can start another measurement and you wont leave a mark.

As far as photo match is concerned it is a great tool to help you line up your inserted image with the existing photo. I use it to get my sketchup image I am importing to match the perspective of the photo I am using as a background. Usually I do some lo res outputs to insert into the background image changing them slightly till I get the perspective correct. Then once it looks like it's correct I render the structure with shadows turned on, then bring both images into photo shop and using layers and filters I combine the images to get the finished product. I am no expert on this..I just recently learned how to do this and I am still in trial and error mode. It is pretty tough to get it to look "real"

Details are the differance between a model looking real and a model looking "kindergaredenish" (your adjective!). One thing you might want to look at..you dont have windows..just holes in the walls..

If you want to post some specific questions or problems you are having with the software I would be happy to help you figure them out.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


I've tried Auto Cad and it was as Debbie said, "too frustrating for my level of desire" and I feel the same frustration with Sketchup…maybe later. Nice shop, thanks for the post.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


Thanks Brad.
That's the kind of stuff that's takes weeks to figure out. 
I have mastered Photoshop, Illustrator, Indesign, Freehand and Pagemaker but this loosey goosey software seems to have a mind of its own and none of the legacy keyboard shortcuts that my brain has memorised will work with this one.

I appreciate all the help I can get.

John, I had considered giving up on this one but mystupid stubbrn streak set in. <g>

Bob


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


Nice shop cant wait to see it!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


looks good enough to me bob , but then id probably wet myself if i ever got past making a rectangle with the blasted thing ! lol i think youve done great in a short time


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


Bob,
I feel your pain. After years of living in an Adobe world, nothing about SketchUp seem intuitive, and the project has not yet been born that holds sufficient attraction to make me learn it. Especially since I should be learning Flash, Dreamweaver etc. (Ruby on Rails?) if I am going to tilt at new windmills.

Good luck with the project and the titillating prospect of have one's own shop right out the back door (or just a few steps beyond).


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


I'm pretty stubborn about things I can't understand so sketchup is way up on my list of things to overcome.
I spent some more time with it today and have started a floor plan laying out my machines so I can figure out my eletrical feeds and dust collection.
I''ll try to log my progress and if possible leave a trail of sites that helped me get through this.
The building will be a piece of cake by comparison.

Bob


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


Photoshop makes me want to pull my hair out! I am trying to get decent with it but its very frustrating.

Bob as far as shortcuts go, you can custom setup your own shortcuts for Sketchup. Under the window tab click preferences, then look for shortcuts.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


I can empathize with you Brad. First there are too many tools in Photoshop that can get the new user into trouble.
I recommend using only the *levels* to adjust the raw pics to your liking and then using the *brightness/contrast* sliders to sneak up on it.
After that try the *unsharp mask *setting to pinch the pixels to make it pop a bit.
Go to *image size* now and drop the resolution to 72 ppi and keep the image size around 6" x 8".
If you are going to post the pics on the web you can squeeze a few more pixels out of the image by *"save for the web"*.
Try to keep your original images separated from your re purposed ones in case you need to go back at a later date.
Once you get a routine that will give you decent pics you can try some of the other features with a decent companion book . 
I can't recommend one as I don't have any new ones but Deke McClellan is a pretty fair writer as is Blatner.

I'm driving myself crazy today with stick framing. I was hoping that they had and algorithm for offsetting a series of studs but I cant seem to see one . I have been deconstructing the preset frame members and rebuilding them. What a PIA. I could have done this job in half the time with Freehand.
Upward and onward. 
I will not be denied! <vbg>

Bob


----------



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


Bob,

If you move a stud 16" with a tap of the CTRL key(makes a copy), and then type *30, it will create 30 studs 16 inches apart if that helps  It's actually detailed on the "Move tool" help page.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


Tom, you just took 3 hours off my day today. Thanks.
I have to wonder why when you orient your model than everything from that point on comes in on a different plane from the oreintation.(components)
It seems the data co ordnates should be kept by the program somewhere and refered to when an objest is brougt on to the project.
Who would need a window for instance lying flat on the ground? <g>

Bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


Bob. Good luck on the construction. Just pick up two boards and start pounding. All buildings start from simple beginnings.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


Bob;

I feel your pain.

I keep trying the program, making some headway, then getting side tracked. Then I forget what I learned and have to start over basically.

My back up plan is a crayon. (for when I need the drawing quickly).

Send me your address, and I'll send you a couple. LOL

Lee


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


Bob - your issue with the window can be set in the component settings - I think it's "always snap to vertical" or something like that. I'm a long time AutoCAD user, and SketchUp is pretty frustrating for me, too. I caught on really quick to a few basics, but I just can't seem to get past those few skills. I look at some people's SketchUp models and think "that would be easy enough to draw … in AutoCAD!"


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


Oh, and Lee - I recommend sticking with black crayon, at least for the line drawings. Clients seem to think other colors are amateurish.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The planning stages*
> 
> I finally got up the strength to give sketchup a try this week.
> It has to be one of the most miserable programs I have ever tried to learn.
> ...


I hate to admit when I'm beat but I'm afraid I don't have the skill set necessary for this software.

It seems to be designed for a 21 inch or better sceen display and attempting to move the vector handles on a a 17" lets the component fly right off the viewing area.
Yesteday I lost the component window on my Mac and ended up doing a reinstall of the complete program before I discovered that the component window can and will move rigtht off the viewer into the abyss.
This is complete nonsense.
p.s. I lost the same window today on the pc and had to close and reopen the prgm to find it.

By the time I build the standard components for a 12, 16, 20, 24 foot walls so I can skootch out a 22 footer my entire morniing is waisted.
I tried to place a 20 foot beam in position for a 4/12 roof today and I swear I chased this board completely thru the universe only to find that by the time I got it positioned it was 2×14 instead of 2×10".

I've managed with a pencil up to now.

I will just have to wait for sketchup to catch up to this marvelous device. <vbg>

Bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*Ever closer to a plan we can use*

I had to teach myself a bit of sketch-up to get his plan off the ground thanks to the felllas that chipped in to make the learning curve a bit shorter.
I'm no good at sketchup but I have managed to get a drawing (stick frame) that represents what I want to do with the shop.

This version of the shop comes about after trying to get the city here to approve my use of about 4 feet of their property. -No luck. 
So we will build the shed at 18 feet wide and add a lean to to the side on the property line . 
The lean to will house the Dust collector and a small finishing room.



If they choose I will remove (Informed sources tell me that is unlikely.)

I know there are some engineeering gaffs here but sketchup is the boss so I cant fix em just yet.
I had to accomodate a 30 foot fir tree so I needed to reduce the width to let the tree prosper.

So far so good.

I should be able to take off materials list pretty quick now.

Bob


----------



## VTWoody (Apr 17, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Ever closer to a plan we can use*
> 
> I had to teach myself a bit of sketch-up to get his plan off the ground thanks to the felllas that chipped in to make the learning curve a bit shorter.
> I'm no good at sketchup but I have managed to get a drawing (stick frame) that represents what I want to do with the shop.
> ...


I love the tree in being left in the design. I know that it was probably forced on the design, but it somehow seems appropriate for a wood working shop to have a tree in the shop. Is it possible to have a window to look at the natural state of the wood you will be working on? That would be very cool indeed.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Ever closer to a plan we can use*
> 
> I had to teach myself a bit of sketch-up to get his plan off the ground thanks to the felllas that chipped in to make the learning curve a bit shorter.
> I'm no good at sketchup but I have managed to get a drawing (stick frame) that represents what I want to do with the shop.
> ...


I'm anxious for some action!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Ever closer to a plan we can use*
> 
> I had to teach myself a bit of sketch-up to get his plan off the ground thanks to the felllas that chipped in to make the learning curve a bit shorter.
> I'm no good at sketchup but I have managed to get a drawing (stick frame) that represents what I want to do with the shop.
> ...


Looks good so far. Are you going for a vaulted ceiling or trussed to get some attic space?

How tall are your wall going to be? Can't read the sketch.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Ever closer to a plan we can use*
> 
> I had to teach myself a bit of sketch-up to get his plan off the ground thanks to the felllas that chipped in to make the learning curve a bit shorter.
> I'm no good at sketchup but I have managed to get a drawing (stick frame) that represents what I want to do with the shop.
> ...


VTWoody:
I wanted to leave that tree there as it is a nesting place for my red squirrels .
I have had about 10 litters use that tree for refuge and dreys.
The windows will come once I get the lumber squared away.

Todd, I have to dig out one apple tree and move it this weekend then we get the gas company in to find the lines and I am golden by next week.

Gary:
I set the walls at 10 feet internal and the pitch 4/12 should give me and overall height of ~14 feet . I am finishing with a vaulted ceiling and mounting the T8 fixtures directly to the ceiling.
With the exception of the table saw all the dust collection will be along one wall and under the floor.
The floor will be 3/4" ply double sheeted.

Bob


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Ever closer to a plan we can use*
> 
> I had to teach myself a bit of sketch-up to get his plan off the ground thanks to the felllas that chipped in to make the learning curve a bit shorter.
> I'm no good at sketchup but I have managed to get a drawing (stick frame) that represents what I want to do with the shop.
> ...


Bob,

This looks like a solid plan and from your comments it appears as if you have a lot of the details worked out.

This is going to be an enjoyable series.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Ever closer to a plan we can use*
> 
> I had to teach myself a bit of sketch-up to get his plan off the ground thanks to the felllas that chipped in to make the learning curve a bit shorter.
> I'm no good at sketchup but I have managed to get a drawing (stick frame) that represents what I want to do with the shop.
> ...


That looks nice Bob and a few questions/comments

Why isnt there a garage door, even a four footer is nice, makes it easy to work on lawn tractors etc.

natural light….........nothing like it and gives you views of the beautiful gardens you have

I remain skeptical of dust collection pipes under the floor. Drywall looks like #@it in no time, nice clear poplar plywood….....easy to paint/stain, pound nails in it. Albeit electrical put in conduit is more expensive initially, it sure saves time and money down the road.

not sure why you want to double up the 3/4" flooring, put in solid bridging on the joists…....tough as nails

that said….........perfect Bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Ever closer to a plan we can use*
> 
> I had to teach myself a bit of sketch-up to get his plan off the ground thanks to the felllas that chipped in to make the learning curve a bit shorter.
> I'm no good at sketchup but I have managed to get a drawing (stick frame) that represents what I want to do with the shop.
> ...


HI Roman;
All valid points.
1. Why isn't there a garage door?
I thought double doors 36" (72+") would be the ticket. Are you saying a man door plus a 4 footer?
I havent figured out the window yet. but you're right about natural light.
2.I live in the crime capital of Canada so I must accomodate sunlight and still have privacy when I'm away. I'm stumped to tell the truth.
3.I think your idea with the plywood is excellent.
4. I forgot about it being too many years in the commercial "reno and rent" business.
5. Yes I'm gong conduit throughout - Not getting stuck with the lumex crap again.
6. Flooring ? what do you reccommend for joists and spacing? I was thinking 10" over 18 feet with a center brace?

7.Dust collection, I am comfortable with it under the building. We should talk if you are of a different thinking . I am flexable on this .

Any chance you could be free for a couple of weeks in July? <vbg>

Cheers

Bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *Ever closer to a plan we can use*
> 
> I had to teach myself a bit of sketch-up to get his plan off the ground thanks to the felllas that chipped in to make the learning curve a bit shorter.
> I'm no good at sketchup but I have managed to get a drawing (stick frame) that represents what I want to do with the shop.
> ...


Bob:

Great looking shop. Good luck getting it going.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*moving the gardens*

Every Little job is becoming a little pain in my back.
This morning I new I had to remove 5 five by five square foot garden retaining walls and move them "temporarly" in front of the construction site.
No big deal right.?
It was an exercise in humility as the old timber had begun to rot after 20 years and had also taken on much water. ( I'm figuring about 300 lbs a piece. ( My wife helped by holding the frames upright while I "skooged" the hulks across the lawn one bowel bursting lift at a time.

Here's where they were at 7:00 am



Here's where they are now 3:00 pm :



Tomorrow I begin the shoveling and sniveling until the soil is moved and the site is leveled.

Did I memtion the 10 foot apple tree that was moved off the site yesterday.

Man o' Man what a hobby! <g>


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *moving the gardens*
> 
> Every Little job is becoming a little pain in my back.
> This morning I new I had to remove 5 five by five square foot garden retaining walls and move them "temporarly" in front of the construction site.
> ...


I would say it looks like the fun is beginning but this is work not fun. The fun will start when the site prep work is done. I don't enjoy digging by hand- that is one tough job. But this is looking fairly interesting so far and I am sure that the end result will be well worth the effort you are putting into this.

Keep the progress posts coming.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *moving the gardens*
> 
> Every Little job is becoming a little pain in my back.
> This morning I new I had to remove 5 five by five square foot garden retaining walls and move them "temporarly" in front of the construction site.
> ...


The "fun" has started!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *moving the gardens*
> 
> Every Little job is becoming a little pain in my back.
> This morning I new I had to remove 5 five by five square foot garden retaining walls and move them "temporarly" in front of the construction site.
> ...


I'm suddenly glad you declined my offer to help.


----------



## Kipster (Feb 15, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *moving the gardens*
> 
> Every Little job is becoming a little pain in my back.
> This morning I new I had to remove 5 five by five square foot garden retaining walls and move them "temporarly" in front of the construction site.
> ...


Your on your way to dream realized. Keep the momentum you've created going and before you know it you'll have a new shop.

Enough Korn, I hope to see more entries on your blog.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## sloupe (Apr 13, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *moving the gardens*
> 
> Every Little job is becoming a little pain in my back.
> This morning I new I had to remove 5 five by five square foot garden retaining walls and move them "temporarly" in front of the construction site.
> ...


Hm, 10 ft. of Apple tree. . . .the wood any good?

Bob, 
I wanted to ask about your plans for the foundation? Are you going to sink the piers (sonatubes) yourself and do the construction? Are you going to lay gravel, place foam board insulation between the joists, and then cover the bottom with vapour barrier?

Your comment that, "every little job was a pain in the back", reminded me of how physically gruelling it was to do all the above, after the fact (my crawl space goes from 3 ft to 1 ft.). I thought I'd mention it since it seemed to make a significant difference in the heat retention of the floor and the amount of moisture coming up through. Living in the frost zone you probably already planned for that, but it did not seem to be something the builders remembered to do (and I had it in the contract).

Pardon me if my concerns and comments are superfluous.

There is only one thing worse than building a retaining wall . . .and that is trying to take a one down!

Take care.
SM


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *moving the gardens*
> 
> Every Little job is becoming a little pain in my back.
> This morning I new I had to remove 5 five by five square foot garden retaining walls and move them "temporarly" in front of the construction site.
> ...


Sarah:
The tree is a norlund variety and has never produced fruit where I planted It . The crab on th other side of the lot succumbed to old age an my Green thumb so I am hoping it survives the move . 
I'll let you know about the wood on the old crab in short order cause it's on the block for this week.

The foundation:
I was planning to sit the building on skids to dodge several requirements by the city here.
That means concrete blocks essentially with 8×8 skids under the sub-floor .

That means a vapor barrier on the bottom and foam insulation in the spaces. I'm doing a 10,000 sq foot roof with urea foam so am prevailing on the applier to give me a spray job on the joists before I enclose the floor. It should be about R 20 by the old standard but given the stuff doesn't breath you can call it R30.

cheers
Bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *moving the gardens*
> 
> Every Little job is becoming a little pain in my back.
> This morning I new I had to remove 5 five by five square foot garden retaining walls and move them "temporarly" in front of the construction site.
> ...


Mot yer still on standby. <g>

Bob


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *moving the gardens*
> 
> Every Little job is becoming a little pain in my back.
> This morning I new I had to remove 5 five by five square foot garden retaining walls and move them "temporarly" in front of the construction site.
> ...


Looking good so far!


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *moving the gardens*
> 
> Every Little job is becoming a little pain in my back.
> This morning I new I had to remove 5 five by five square foot garden retaining walls and move them "temporarly" in front of the construction site.
> ...


Bob, The Garden redesign, once its all done, you can sit back and say to yourself, Thats it, done finished, no more, I can sit back and enjoy this in years to come - that is until "*she who must be obeyed*" deides things need improving or changing.

The only good thing about my garden expolits, is that the "good lady" has agreed to my modest extension to my workshop (14*5).

Good luck with the entire project, I hope you manage to get the roof on the workshop soon, at least it will be somewhere dry to wait until the rain stops.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *moving the gardens*
> 
> Every Little job is becoming a little pain in my back.
> This morning I new I had to remove 5 five by five square foot garden retaining walls and move them "temporarly" in front of the construction site.
> ...


Tony, I have my fingers crossed that SWMBO will limit here recommendations to asking me to make it a bit bigger! - Fat chance! <g>

Bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *moving the gardens*
> 
> Every Little job is becoming a little pain in my back.
> This morning I new I had to remove 5 five by five square foot garden retaining walls and move them "temporarly" in front of the construction site.
> ...


Bob:

It's looking great. It will be nice to see the crab apple wood. I found that bing cherry has a few purple streaks through the wood.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *moving the gardens*
> 
> Every Little job is becoming a little pain in my back.
> This morning I new I had to remove 5 five by five square foot garden retaining walls and move them "temporarly" in front of the construction site.
> ...


Karson I'm looking forward to getting everything put to bed so I can play with some of this stuff.

Bob


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *moving the gardens*
> 
> Every Little job is becoming a little pain in my back.
> This morning I new I had to remove 5 five by five square foot garden retaining walls and move them "temporarly" in front of the construction site.
> ...


oh my aching back - and I'm just READING about it


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *moving the gardens*
> 
> Every Little job is becoming a little pain in my back.
> This morning I new I had to remove 5 five by five square foot garden retaining walls and move them "temporarly" in front of the construction site.
> ...


Hey BOB …..
You probably already know this ..
Apple wood is GREAT BBQ wood ….so if you dont use it for Woodworking …..use it on that next pulled pork BBQ oh yes …
And CRAB apple is great for handles ….chisel handes and rasp handles good hardwood solid and slight figuring …The NW NATIVES have used it for handles on their awls and carving tools for a long long time …...
Looking forward to seeing more of your shop building exploits …


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *moving the gardens*
> 
> Every Little job is becoming a little pain in my back.
> This morning I new I had to remove 5 five by five square foot garden retaining walls and move them "temporarly" in front of the construction site.
> ...


Mike, I didn't know that as a matter of fact.
God, I love this place.
My native buddies tell me nothin! <g>

Deb,having pulled my back out in January and just getting comfortable again I'm going a bit easier this time.
I slept a few nights in a chair. ( fooey on that!)

Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *moving the gardens*
> 
> Every Little job is becoming a little pain in my back.
> This morning I new I had to remove 5 five by five square foot garden retaining walls and move them "temporarly" in front of the construction site.
> ...


Hey Bob;

Well it looks like a job for superman, but inch by inch and all that.

Before you know it you'll be playing in the new shop!

That's when the fun really begins.

Don't over do it, you're not getting any younger you know. (that's what my wife told me so I'm passing it on!)

Lee


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *moving the gardens*
> 
> Every Little job is becoming a little pain in my back.
> This morning I new I had to remove 5 five by five square foot garden retaining walls and move them "temporarly" in front of the construction site.
> ...


Thanks for your encouragement Lee.
I have the lumber for the stick frame lined up for delivery next week and I am going to spend the extra time off this week end to level the site and punch 8 holes below the frost line for sonotubes. I will fill them with pea gravel/cement and cap em with cement. ( good enough for a small shed like this) I figure about 20 years before the tubes break down. I'm up on a hill and the soil below is pure desert sand and bone dry.
Got to get over to the window place and get a couple of decent windows too.
The shed will rest on 4 6×6's on top of the tubes.
I've hired a framing crew and will finish the siding insulation, electrical myself. The gas guy is coming over today to map the line and give me and idea about a zero clearance wall unit.

I'lll be happy when I can see the frame up.

Bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*Marking out the site*

The trials of marking out a site have nearly all landed on my little job here.
First, I could not locate the surveyors pins and managed to dig out half of my lot as well as part of the neighbours .
I finally used a site measurement taken off the original site plan for each end of the house and ran a line with a laser to get the back property line .
I had to move 5 square foot gardens forward as per the picture aand reload them before planting this weekend ( may 20/08)

Next was a buried gas line that the "Call before you dig" people would not locate for me as it was not a City line. 
I hired a guy to locate it for this Thursday but in moving a large rock in the center of the proposed shed area I discovered it myself.

The gas pipe comes up inside the perimeter of the shop meaning that I Will now have to dig it up to the other side of the shed because code says no joins underground.
*Oh Joy! *

Next comes the post holes for Sonotube and 4 foot holes to set the cement footing for the beams.
That first hole is a dud given my mesurements were in need of some trig.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Marking out the site*
> 
> The trials of marking out a site have nearly all landed on my little job here.
> First, I could not locate the surveyors pins and managed to dig out half of my lot as well as part of the neighbours .
> ...


Well, at least you got started! It's down hill from here.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Marking out the site*
> 
> The trials of marking out a site have nearly all landed on my little job here.
> First, I could not locate the surveyors pins and managed to dig out half of my lot as well as part of the neighbours .
> ...


They do not bury the utility lines very deeply do they! - all our lines (Gas, Electric, Telephone, Water and sewerage) have to be buried at 1.5m below the surface.

Are you going to hire one of those "cork screw" type machines for digging out the foundation/post holes? I would not fancy digging 4' holes, it's a bitch to get the spoil out of, past a foot.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Marking out the site*
> 
> The trials of marking out a site have nearly all landed on my little job here.
> First, I could not locate the surveyors pins and managed to dig out half of my lot as well as part of the neighbours .
> ...


You are making progress at least. It is slow going initially, with all the inherent detours that you must navigate in order to get the project going but once it does it will go much smoother.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Marking out the site*
> 
> The trials of marking out a site have nearly all landed on my little job here.
> First, I could not locate the surveyors pins and managed to dig out half of my lot as well as part of the neighbours .
> ...


well its moving along bob . i can relate to the "dud " also . i usually do a few "practice " holes myself ! whats trig ? lol


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Marking out the site*
> 
> The trials of marking out a site have nearly all landed on my little job here.
> First, I could not locate the surveyors pins and managed to dig out half of my lot as well as part of the neighbours .
> ...


They do not bury the utility lines very deeply do they! 
! 
Tony our system uses 18" (~46 cm)depth for all feeder lines and a deeper restriction on main lines.
They are at least easier to locate with sshallower lines and conductive materials but now they are running plastic so I have no idea how they will locate them in the future.
I tried to get a post hole auger on the weekend . - No luck , I will try agian today.
*You are making progress at least.*
Scott, The prep work always looks like nothing is happening as there are so many hurdles to jump with plans and permits.
i can relate to the "dud " also . i usually do a few "practice " holes myself ! whats trig ? lol
MrTrim, The most important thing I can remember from Geometry and Trig was the 3,4,5 rule by Pythagoris.
After that I still get sleepy at the sight of decimal places. <g>
Cheers
Bob


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Marking out the site*
> 
> The trials of marking out a site have nearly all landed on my little job here.
> First, I could not locate the surveyors pins and managed to dig out half of my lot as well as part of the neighbours .
> ...


now the real games begin


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Marking out the site*
> 
> The trials of marking out a site have nearly all landed on my little job here.
> First, I could not locate the surveyors pins and managed to dig out half of my lot as well as part of the neighbours .
> ...


I thought stuff like that only happened to me. Let me know when you get everything moved in. I'll come hook up the DC hose to your tablesaw so I can put my name on the commemorative plaque.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Marking out the site*
> 
> The trials of marking out a site have nearly all landed on my little job here.
> First, I could not locate the surveyors pins and managed to dig out half of my lot as well as part of the neighbours .
> ...


Mot Quothe:
"I thought stuff like that only happened to me. Let me know when you get everything moved in. I'll come hook up the DC hose to your tablesaw so I can put my name on the commemorative plaque."

Now Mot, did I tell you the DC line is going under the floor? <g>
If you really want to help show up today or tomorrow with a post hole auger and a case of beer!

Bob


----------



## sloupe (Apr 13, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Marking out the site*
> 
> The trials of marking out a site have nearly all landed on my little job here.
> First, I could not locate the surveyors pins and managed to dig out half of my lot as well as part of the neighbours .
> ...


Bob, 
Know, that if I lived next door (or anywhere within a couple hundred miles rather than thousands) I would be there with shovel, cold beverage, and moral support. Well, I can at least send the mental vibes for support. 
Watch that back. 
SM

PS. Remember to have the framing guys drill holes in the sills for the wiring under the floor? I forgot and had to do it after the fact; I think I have spent more time under my shop than in it!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Marking out the site*
> 
> The trials of marking out a site have nearly all landed on my little job here.
> First, I could not locate the surveyors pins and managed to dig out half of my lot as well as part of the neighbours .
> ...


I appreciate the support SM.
I plan to detail this build to hopefully shed somelight on the obstacles involved in a build that they don't mention in the books and magazines.
It may save somebody some grief when they do theirs.

I am going to use conduit pipe throughout the shop so that future modifications don't involve the wall or floor cavites.
Nice catch about the holes in the sills however. I will watch for that for the lighting for sure. It will be wired wire standard wiring.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*The search for a framer - the struggle begins*

For the past week I've been attempting to engage a contractor/framer to build out the structure of my small woodshop.
The labor market is tight here so the chioces are slim to none with the odd goof and or crook tossed in to keep me on my toes. <g>
One fellow showed up (having no credentials) and suggested that he could not obtain a bond or insurance for the job. 
He contacted me by e-mail and offered to come by on Sunday to finalize his estimate and provide me with a time frame. I asked him to please call me so that I would not have to wait around for the entire day for him to show up.
When he finally did phone on Monday morning, he told me that his children were very important to him and that he couldn't spare the time for me on the weekend. 
I explained to him that it was not my idea and that a simple phone call to me, would have placed me in a better frame of mind for his call 72 hours later.

BTW, he offer to dig the 12 post holes for the grade beams but did not show so I did that myself while waiting for the call that never came.

I found him quite contrary in nature, and after he stood me up over the weekend with respect to the second meeting to finalize our mutual costs I let him go.

The next fellow called me two days after I contacted him by e-mail at his advertising address on the Internet. 
The total footprint for the shop is 360 ft.² (roughly the size of a single car garage with a small extension.)
He explained to me on the telephone that the basic cost of a garage today was in the neighborhood of $6,000, and that he felt his partto assemble this construction would also be in the neighborhood of $6,000.

I sent him Sketchup drawings of the proposed design along with the size and my exterior requirements.

Now this is where I have a problem with the mathematics that is being used today to estimate costs of construction:
I am well aware that the cost of building materials and crude oil related products has escalated dramatically in the last three years crude oil related products have definitely doubled in that timeframe.
It's pretty safe to say that although labor has increased that it has not increased at the same rate that the building materials have. 
So to ask me for $6,000 for a job that three years ago would have cost $3000 is a dramatic increase. If you wish to do the math on this particular project you will find that if you divide 384 ft.² into the total package price you will come up with a figure called *$332.40 per square foot*I had previously got an estimate of materials from a lumber supplier ( $1950)
This figure does not include electrical, plumbing or heating.
I was appalled when I told the gentleman that absolute highway robbery people like this gives the trades a bad name.

The battle continues…

bob


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The search for a framer - the struggle begins*
> 
> For the past week I've been attempting to engage a contractor/framer to build out the structure of my small woodshop.
> The labor market is tight here so the chioces are slim to none with the odd goof and or crook tossed in to keep me on my toes. <g>
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The search for a framer - the struggle begins*
> 
> For the past week I've been attempting to engage a contractor/framer to build out the structure of my small woodshop.
> The labor market is tight here so the chioces are slim to none with the odd goof and or crook tossed in to keep me on my toes. <g>
> ...


Isnt the western boom fun?...........they framed my barn, all 4,000 sq ft for 5 grand.

Good tradesmen are hard to find. Pay my flight +...............I'll fly out and do it.


----------



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The search for a framer - the struggle begins*
> 
> For the past week I've been attempting to engage a contractor/framer to build out the structure of my small woodshop.
> The labor market is tight here so the chioces are slim to none with the odd goof and or crook tossed in to keep me on my toes. <g>
> ...


Bob,

I feel your pain. I ran into the same thing trying to get an estimate for my new home. The reality is that MANY (not all) contractors pull numbers out of their a$$. Even with plans in hand , I had multiple contractors say " Well, I can tell you I wouldn't touch that for less than 250k" . I guess the plans looked like a nice house but if they had done a true estimate, they would have seen it was only around 800 square feet of space? That is usually followed by them getting ticked off that you actually calculated the cost per sq. ft., and that you must want it for free? This was 3 or 4 years ago, and not in CA!

Oh well  Good luck

Tom


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The search for a framer - the struggle begins*
> 
> For the past week I've been attempting to engage a contractor/framer to build out the structure of my small woodshop.
> The labor market is tight here so the chioces are slim to none with the odd goof and or crook tossed in to keep me on my toes. <g>
> ...


Good luck on locating a contractor to handle the job. I am in the middle of a sunroom addition and kitchen remodel. I just happen to have a personal friend who has 40 years of experience in this type of work and was able to work me into his schedule. The problem with your job and mine is that they are relatively small jobs and it is difficult to keep a full time crew busy with a steady diet of small jobs like this. Contractors would prefer to do larger jobs where there isn't so much starting and stopping and waiting on the subs to finish their part. As far as cost comparisons go the room addition and new roof for the entire house are going for about $150 a square foot.


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The search for a framer - the struggle begins*
> 
> For the past week I've been attempting to engage a contractor/framer to build out the structure of my small woodshop.
> The labor market is tight here so the chioces are slim to none with the odd goof and or crook tossed in to keep me on my toes. <g>
> ...


Looking at it from a cost per square foot standpoint is going to make your smaller jobs look high. It costs so much more when you are talking about small square footages. A good example is that I built a hotel (Hilton) for around $100 per sqft a couple years ago. That included everything but furniture.

That being said, you shouldn't be paying $300 per square foot either.

I have a couple questions for you: I ask because I am going to be building another building this summer as well. I plan on doing all the work myself though, so my estimate will be material only.

1) in your first picture, the dimensions are 29' x 53', only 16' wide in the next picture. What are the dimensions going to be? 
2) What is the interior finish, exterior finish, mechanical and electrical requirements?

I am planning on an 18' x 24' with 8' eaves, 2-garage doors, windows, vinyl siding, shingled roof, concrete floor.

Mine is going to be for storage only, so I'll have no mechanical, insulation, interior finish, and limited electrical.
I'll be able to get mine finished for less than $10 per square foot (including dirt work).
I built one three years ago with a wood floor (12×16) and it was around $7 per square foot.

I don't know if any of this will help you out at all, but I'd offer what ever help I could be.


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The search for a framer - the struggle begins*
> 
> For the past week I've been attempting to engage a contractor/framer to build out the structure of my small woodshop.
> The labor market is tight here so the chioces are slim to none with the odd goof and or crook tossed in to keep me on my toes. <g>
> ...


Just noticed your in Canada. Don't forget to compare dollars to dollars. Mine are US dollars.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The search for a framer - the struggle begins*
> 
> For the past week I've been attempting to engage a contractor/framer to build out the structure of my small woodshop.
> The labor market is tight here so the chioces are slim to none with the odd goof and or crook tossed in to keep me on my toes. <g>
> ...


Thanks Kevin
First, the measurements on the sketchup drawing automatically scale when you resize a component. ( didn't know this at the time)
This means that when I raised my wall height to 10 feet from 8 feet the whole structure scaled instead of just the walls.
Sketchup is not the least intuitive and I was into it before I realized how difficult it is to use right off the shelf. You pretty much have to make up all the components to match your structure and that alone can take hours.

We are going through boom here in Alberta so that even common labor is selling at $18-$26 an hour with benefits.
Most contractors are already booked up for the summer months and the *tar sands *are luring away our young people with salaries in the $50-$100,000.00 a year range tradesman double that.
I'm going to finish the outside of the building with man-made plastic siding not vinyl, but a new solid material with a color embedded right in the finish. It handles and looks much more like wood than the vinyl siding.
The inside floor will be finished with hardwood over 3/4" plywood and the walls will be finished with OSB and painted.
I've planned an infrared heater, ceiling mounted, and gas-fired to take care of the heating in the winter months and the building will be insulated to R-22 with a new low decibel rock wool insulation to keep my neighbours happy.
As far as currency is concerned, I think you'll find the Canadian dollar and the US dollar pretty much at par with one another at this point in time. 
After living the majority of my adult life with a depressed dollar as low as $0.63 cents it's somewhat of a welcome relief.
It's tough to work for an hour and then only get half of the pay then find that what you need to buy is almost out of reach.
The worst thing that can happen to me is to take a week off and hire a helper and put the thing up myself.

I have a guy comming over tonight so I have my fingers crossed.

bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *The search for a framer - the struggle begins*
> 
> For the past week I've been attempting to engage a contractor/framer to build out the structure of my small woodshop.
> The labor market is tight here so the chioces are slim to none with the odd goof and or crook tossed in to keep me on my toes. <g>
> ...


Bob around here We have the Amish building sheds that you put in your yard. The are made and trucked in on a trailer. We also have modular homes that mare pre-made and trucked in.

Are any of those options available/


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The search for a framer - the struggle begins*
> 
> For the past week I've been attempting to engage a contractor/framer to build out the structure of my small woodshop.
> The labor market is tight here so the chioces are slim to none with the odd goof and or crook tossed in to keep me on my toes. <g>
> ...


Yes Karson, we have the modular buildings but they are booked several months in advance and all go to the Tar Sands.
A modular home up there goes for around $400,000.00 ( 3 bedroom models)
ther is so much consltruction now that theyare ahuling mobies out of the graveyards and skinning them in for HQ's at building sites.

Bob


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The search for a framer - the struggle begins*
> 
> For the past week I've been attempting to engage a contractor/framer to build out the structure of my small woodshop.
> The labor market is tight here so the chioces are slim to none with the odd goof and or crook tossed in to keep me on my toes. <g>
> ...


I think it's because you want it to levitate over the garden. You may find more realistic pricing if you remove that component.

In all seriousness, I had an electrician send me a bill for $800 after he hooked up the sign on my clinic. My staff said he was there 8 minutes. A painter quoted us $1800 to paint my daughters bedroom, and we don't live in the Taj Mahal.

For clarity, Bob and I live REALLY close to one another. The Alberta Advantage is a load of crap. It's just shoved inflation out of this world and brought out a basic life philosophy of unbridled greed.

I wish you better fortune!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The search for a framer - the struggle begins*
> 
> For the past week I've been attempting to engage a contractor/framer to build out the structure of my small woodshop.
> The labor market is tight here so the chioces are slim to none with the odd goof and or crook tossed in to keep me on my toes. <g>
> ...


I have been through these "cycles" before and the anticlimax seems always the same.
The economy begins to be driven by greed and fear then suddenly , almost like lightning, the whole thing collapses.
This time we have been eased into a recession by short sighted policies and the addiction that governents have to hidden taxes.
I simply don't have the resources to pay some John Doe kind of guy $365.00 a square foot to build me a shed.
He needs to know this not me and… you can always vote with your wallet. <g>

Bob


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The search for a framer - the struggle begins*
> 
> For the past week I've been attempting to engage a contractor/framer to build out the structure of my small woodshop.
> The labor market is tight here so the chioces are slim to none with the odd goof and or crook tossed in to keep me on my toes. <g>
> ...


Wow. I think the 400 sq foot addition to our house was $65 per square ft.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*

I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
This guy seems reasonable and we should be on the site by Monday and done his part by Friday.
You can't imagine the number of tiny stickies that crop up doing a job like this. It might as well be an apartment block.
At any rate to keep you posted, this is the reference that we will be using to shoot for a the finished shed.





The pictures make the shop look rather small but you must realize that the walls are at 10 feet tall rather than the traditional 8 foot and the roof is above that. It will give me room to swing a timber and at the same time allow for some lumber storage.

bob


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


you may loath sketchup but from my viewpoint it looks like you have achived a great deal of sucess. I yet figured out how to draw a box. and anyone who can't figure out this drawing needs to send his seeing eye dog back to framing school.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


wow , looks like your getting the sketchup thing going pretty good ! looks great , how wide is your entry door ?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


Thanks for the comments guys. 
I really wanted to show you the project warts and all in hope that somebody will follow my lead and jump right in with some "talent".
Mrtrimm I am usning a 36" man door for the opoening and planned o make myslef a cusoe door once the city has passed judgement on me. <g>

Bob


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


ok i was wondering . i made a 10 in. panel and hinged it so it works like french doors for mine it works quite well thx bob good luck with the new crew


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


Good looking drawing, I think you have it mastered. Good luck with your framer.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


Good luck Bob.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


Bob,

This looks pretty good. You have done a good job with mastering Sketchup. This is a plan that clearly delineates what you want in the shop design.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


You'll love those 10 foot ceilings.

Looking good.


----------



## ZachM (Apr 3, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


how close together are your studs on the walls, it seems like you have more than you'd need.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


Looking good Bob!

Lee


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


Echo Gary. You will love the 10' ceilings when you avoid the POP and shower of glass when you break a flourescent tube like I did! What's the natural tendency when you hear a loud noise? Look toward it of course! And get a faceful of glass. ( I now have put mesh covers on those fixtures).

Glad things are coming together for you.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


Thnaks for the encouragement. I did a walk throuhg the plans with my Framer tonight and we ironed out a few wrinkles so I think we are ready to go now.

ZachM "how close together are your studs on the walls?" 
I am running standard 16" centers . It probably looks odd with the higher ceilings.

Bob


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


Hey Bob. It's probably too late now but check out this Sketchup plugin ww_kayak posted here . I tried it out and it is pretty slick. It makes framed walls, gabled roofs, windows and floors just by dragging the cursor.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


How the heck did I miss that!.
That's the part that Google should buy for Sketchup!
By the time I built allthe components for my job I had about 6 hours into the lerning curve and 20 minutes productivity.

Bob


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


hey bob , dont feel too bad this is what i look like when trying to do sketchup ! lol


----------



## Kipster (Feb 15, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


Working in my basement shop makes me wish for 10' ceilings. You will be glad for the extra height.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


I'm looking for some snake charmer music that you can play in the background when you're doing your sketchup render. It might help with that levitation thing.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


Mot, so tell me "fromagie", can you fix this if I send you the files or are you just here to criticize? <vbg>

We poured the cement today and where was my ole buddy Mot ?

Don't tell me, - babysitting?

Bob


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


Parenting, actually! Jr and I headed out to play golf, but when we got to the course, he was sound asleep. I waited for awhile and then figured he needed it. I drove home, took him out of the truck and watched golf while he slept. Otherwise, just here to criticize. Unless you want them fixed, then I'll put up.


----------



## wheresmytools (Apr 16, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


Looks like you'll need a really organized shop. How do you plan to lay out your tools? I'm planning a small workshop also (12'x20') and could use some ideas on the best way to make the most efficient use of space.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


Hi Charlie;
I plan on running a countertop along both long walls and parking some of my machines along the walls on casters. By keeping the machines grouped along one wall, I can also keep my DC vents to a minimum along the same wall. I want to have everything on wheels so I can bring the tools to the bench and then push them away with finished.

The tablesaw will remain semi-stationary in the center of my shop and an underground line for the DC will come up under the tablesaw. I can place a takeoff for the jointer were the outlet for the tablesaw comes to the floor. A jointer is not often used in a small shop such as mine and will conveniently store under one of the cabinets when not in use.

bob


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The building progresses and sketch up is harnessed*
> 
> I have now a deep loathing for Sketchup.
> I managed to get a representation of my requirements by starting at 4:30 Am today and working the sketch up product to get a couple of renderings That my new framer can follow.
> ...


Keep at it Bob, looking good.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*

Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.



I was able to get a lumber package together and get it out to the house yesterday.
My itinerant framer showed up today and when I got home had a great surprise for me.



Apart from several small glitches it appears we are level and square and ready tomorrow to insulate and run the flooring.
The crew managed to disconnect my cable line again which has been spliced twice since we started so I have covered it with a cement sidewalk block and crossed my fingers.
We should be nearing the roof tomorrow and I have yet to run down windows and a door. I will be a busy little man for the next few days.

I have about 100 things on my list and I hope to cross off about 5 or them tomorrow.<g>
Cheers
Bob


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


thanks for the update. everything starts with a good foundation and you've got a good one here to build off of.


----------



## sloupe (Apr 13, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


Oh, neat, it has a foot! A nice surprise. I like the little alcove for the tree. You must be feeling that it is now really going to happen. Good luck and thanks, with all the other demands, for posting. 
SM


----------



## pyromedic602 (Feb 20, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


Congrats! I know for it had a new meaning and feeling of excitement when it actually goes from paper to reality. I know you are excited. Good luck with all the little thing that pop up. Have fun.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


Looking great Bob.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


About time, huh? I know what it feels like having things finally moving.

Looks like 6" walls? Great for insulation.

Were you going to run dust collection under the floor?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


Finally!!!! It is nice to plan and dream but the reality of the project finally hits home when you see nails being driven and sawdust flying. The construction is off to a great start and this should be more fun than the design phase.

Have fun and keep us posted.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


This looks like it is coming together nicely. Can't wait to see some walls.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


YES!


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


"It won't be long now ."


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Bob. It is surprising what a difference the floor joists make - they were fast - but I guess thats why you pay the professionals. keep the updates coming.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob, I know this may be a little late and I might have misread the plans, but the entrance door looks like a standard 900mm/35". I was just wondering if you might have considered a slightly wider door say 1500mm/59" it will make life easier to get the big machines in and out, also if you make a project that is wider than 800mm (because of the door jam and trim) you might have problems getting the thing out?


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


looking real good bob !


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


*Gary:* the joists are 8" and yes I'm going to run a 6" pvc pipe to the saw station.
I will run the rest of the line along the open side of the floor to the DC and use drops from the wall to the main trunk.

*Tony: *they want $659.00 for a 42" (1066 mm) I'm working on that right now.
We should see the walls completed today after the insulation and floor goes down.

Bob


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


bob is it an option for you to buy 2 2/0 slabs and an aftermarket threshhold , and build your own jambs ?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


Mr. Trim: that is an option I am considering today. Even if I frame for a 42" opening and slam in a used 36 for now Ican tackle it later when the heat is off me. Right now I seem to be the errand boay around here getting mnaterials and rounding up compressors and the like.
I hav yet to sketch up the elelctrical and the permit is pulled.

Bob


----------



## wpreman (Mar 27, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Bob, your finally off and running!


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


Following your progress….looking good! Keep up the posts and good luck!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


I just went through all of your progress to date.

I've been too busy with my own little deck project lately.

I'm impressed with your sketchup skills, they look real nice.

You're going to have a nice shop.

Good luck on the completion.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


good idea to frame it in now and open it up later bob . when the time comes if you need any help let me know , ive done a lot of door work .


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


And after all this time, the phantom shop finally starts to unfold.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


Funny how life makes you change the priorities that really matter. I should have done this 5 years ago but it's so easy to hear a different drummer.
If I am learning anything form this adventure it is to follow you instincts and do something nice for yourself on a continuing basis.
I just makes you that much keener to help those around you.
I appreciate the support you folks are lavishing on me and I will try not to disappoint you with this project.

bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob;

Looking good!

Brings back memories, for sure!

Keep us posted.

Lee


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The Eagle has landed! -We are beginning to frame*
> 
> Apparently all the thrashing about with Sketchup and the help and encouragement of my LJ friends has born fruit.
> 
> ...


Frame the door for the larger size, and use a second hand door and filler for the time being. Then when you have time you can make your own door, you should be able to make a nice oak door for under $200 - and they are not to difficult to make.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*Walls are nearly done and we begin laying out for electrical*

It rained plenty last night plus we had some springing in the floor that require retrofitting to more posts. fun fun!
Today I started a new sketch for the electrician to put in the sub panel and let me run EMT around to service the machines.
I borrowed several sketchup 3D renderings to figure the best location for the outlets.

I plan on running EMT at 48" above the floor and dropping my outlet boxes from that. The lights of course will be on a separate circuit as will be the infrared heater.





Tomorrow we raise the walls , weather permitting.


Bob


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Walls are nearly done and we begin laying out for electrical*
> 
> It rained plenty last night plus we had some springing in the floor that require retrofitting to more posts. fun fun!
> Today I started a new sketch for the electrician to put in the sub panel and let me run EMT around to service the machines.
> ...


Where's my chair going to go?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Walls are nearly done and we begin laying out for electrical*
> 
> It rained plenty last night plus we had some springing in the floor that require retrofitting to more posts. fun fun!
> Today I started a new sketch for the electrician to put in the sub panel and let me run EMT around to service the machines.
> ...


In the corner nearer to your hat.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Walls are nearly done and we begin laying out for electrical*
> 
> It rained plenty last night plus we had some springing in the floor that require retrofitting to more posts. fun fun!
> Today I started a new sketch for the electrician to put in the sub panel and let me run EMT around to service the machines.
> ...


Very nice. I love your sketchup work. I defy my generation and have been resisting learning this tool. Maybe once the oppressive heat and humidity show up and I am hiding in the AC.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *Walls are nearly done and we begin laying out for electrical*
> 
> It rained plenty last night plus we had some springing in the floor that require retrofitting to more posts. fun fun!
> Today I started a new sketch for the electrician to put in the sub panel and let me run EMT around to service the machines.
> ...


Looks great Bob.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Walls are nearly done and we begin laying out for electrical*
> 
> It rained plenty last night plus we had some springing in the floor that require retrofitting to more posts. fun fun!
> Today I started a new sketch for the electrician to put in the sub panel and let me run EMT around to service the machines.
> ...


Looking good!

Are you going to run power under the floor for your table saw? It really keeps the cord out of the way. If you do that add a 110V also. It sure beats having extension cords running across the floor.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Walls are nearly done and we begin laying out for electrical*
> 
> It rained plenty last night plus we had some springing in the floor that require retrofitting to more posts. fun fun!
> Today I started a new sketch for the electrician to put in the sub panel and let me run EMT around to service the machines.
> ...


Good thought Gary, I missed the 110 v on my layout. I was thinking that when I was musing over a jointer but it slipped away on me.

Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Walls are nearly done and we begin laying out for electrical*
> 
> It rained plenty last night plus we had some springing in the floor that require retrofitting to more posts. fun fun!
> Today I started a new sketch for the electrician to put in the sub panel and let me run EMT around to service the machines.
> ...


Looks good Bob.

You could consider running dust collection under the floor as well.

Along the ceiling works as well, in which the wiring can be on drops from the ceiling as well and wire tied to the ducts.

A floor inlet for sweeping sawdust into is pretty handy too, especially around the saw and jointer.

Lots of options to consider.

Lee


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Walls are nearly done and we begin laying out for electrical*
> 
> It rained plenty last night plus we had some springing in the floor that require retrofitting to more posts. fun fun!
> Today I started a new sketch for the electrician to put in the sub panel and let me run EMT around to service the machines.
> ...


Hi Lee:

I'm going to run a 6" pvc pipe to the saw station under the floor.
I will run the rest of the line along the open side of the floor to the DC and use drops from the wall to the main trunk. It shouldn't be too hard to put on a floor inlet at the same time.

Bob


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Walls are nearly done and we begin laying out for electrical*
> 
> It rained plenty last night plus we had some springing in the floor that require retrofitting to more posts. fun fun!
> Today I started a new sketch for the electrician to put in the sub panel and let me run EMT around to service the machines.
> ...


Never mind Tom's chair, where is my bed going to be?

Couple of thoughts. Run a 110V and 220V sockets outside near the door, maybe also a compressed air outlet as well, so you can work outside with the shop door closed.

You may want to consider moving your dust collector outside in the future after the inspection (a small lean-too maybe). The noise reduction inside the shop is incredible, plus you get a little more valuable space. I have also noticed that I get less very fine dust lingering everywhere and when emptying the bags-container, no mess in the shop. So now is a good time to run the power outside and make that hole for the 6" pipe (small cost now, compared to modifying later)

have you thought about putting double sockets at each of the machine postions, just in case you change the layout in the future - it cheaper now than later (you can never have enough powe routlets) and no/less extension cords)

By the way the sketch-up is fantastic - a real time saver


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Walls are nearly done and we begin laying out for electrical*
> 
> It rained plenty last night plus we had some springing in the floor that require retrofitting to more posts. fun fun!
> Today I started a new sketch for the electrician to put in the sub panel and let me run EMT around to service the machines.
> ...


Comment author: Tony
---------------------------------

Never mind Tom's chair, where is my bed going to be?

Tony, I have roughly 13 feet of ceiling clearance so your hammock can go just about anywhere. <g>

Couple of thoughts. Run a 110V and 220V sockets outside near the door, maybe also a compressed air outlet as well, so you can work outside with the shop door closed.

Good idea I will add those to the space beside my door.

You may want to consider moving your dust collector outside in the future after the inspection (a small lean-too maybe). The noise reduction inside the shop is incredible, plus you get a little more valuable space. I have also noticed that I get less very fine dust lingering everywhere and when emptying the bags-container, no mess in the shop. So now is a good time to run the power outside and make that hole for the 6" pipe (small cost now, compared to modifying later)

I have a sketchup modification once we pass inspecion of the main building to place a "temporary" shed along one side some thing like this:


Have you thought about putting double sockets at each of the machine postions, just in case you change the layout in the future - it cheaper now than later (you can never have enough power outlets) and no/less extension cords)

Right now I have lots of outlets from several renovations in my warehouse that I intend to press into service. you are right about not having too many outlets.

By the way the sketch-up is fantastic - a real time saver
Now that I have figured out a bit of sketchup I am a bit more comfortable with it.

I didn't realize that if you zoom in and out that adjustments to the objects becomes a lot easier.

Some of the folks here were most helpful and encouraging . Mostly , I had to take the time to review the tuturials and sit down for a few hours and practice. 
It will be a handy skill set to have in the future.

bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*The walls are up and it's raining*

We got off to a poor start today with the framer not showing till noon but managed to get the walls up and the electrical line run and dropped in the trench before the rain started.
One of my support posts has sunk so I will be investigating that tomorrow and figuring out a fix.
I have a feeling the sonotube was not filled properly.







Bob


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The walls are up and it's raining*
> 
> We got off to a poor start today with the framer not showing till noon but managed to get the walls up and the electrical line run and dropped in the trench before the rain started.
> One of my support posts has sunk so I will be investigating that tomorrow and figuring out a fix.
> ...


Looks like you are making great progress!


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The walls are up and it's raining*
> 
> We got off to a poor start today with the framer not showing till noon but managed to get the walls up and the electrical line run and dropped in the trench before the rain started.
> One of my support posts has sunk so I will be investigating that tomorrow and figuring out a fix.
> ...


Your certainly going to enjoy that space Bob. Its looking great.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The walls are up and it's raining*
> 
> We got off to a poor start today with the framer not showing till noon but managed to get the walls up and the electrical line run and dropped in the trench before the rain started.
> One of my support posts has sunk so I will be investigating that tomorrow and figuring out a fix.
> ...


A new shop is always nice. Hope you can find the problem and get it fixed without it messing up the building schedule.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The walls are up and it's raining*
> 
> We got off to a poor start today with the framer not showing till noon but managed to get the walls up and the electrical line run and dropped in the trench before the rain started.
> One of my support posts has sunk so I will be investigating that tomorrow and figuring out a fix.
> ...


You are making excellent progress.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The walls are up and it's raining*
> 
> We got off to a poor start today with the framer not showing till noon but managed to get the walls up and the electrical line run and dropped in the trench before the rain started.
> One of my support posts has sunk so I will be investigating that tomorrow and figuring out a fix.
> ...


I'm trying to imagine how you're going to function in about 1/10th the space. I may need to stop by to help you work out some strategies. LOL


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *The walls are up and it's raining*
> 
> We got off to a poor start today with the framer not showing till noon but managed to get the walls up and the electrical line run and dropped in the trench before the rain started.
> One of my support posts has sunk so I will be investigating that tomorrow and figuring out a fix.
> ...


Looking good Bob.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The walls are up and it's raining*
> 
> We got off to a poor start today with the framer not showing till noon but managed to get the walls up and the electrical line run and dropped in the trench before the rain started.
> One of my support posts has sunk so I will be investigating that tomorrow and figuring out a fix.
> ...


Hi Bob;

Looks as though things are moving right along.

Nice workspace.

Lee


----------



## jjohn (Mar 26, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The walls are up and it's raining*
> 
> We got off to a poor start today with the framer not showing till noon but managed to get the walls up and the electrical line run and dropped in the trench before the rain started.
> One of my support posts has sunk so I will be investigating that tomorrow and figuring out a fix.
> ...


Always a great transition from seeing the floor only, to having the walls up. Looks great.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The walls are up and it's raining*
> 
> We got off to a poor start today with the framer not showing till noon but managed to get the walls up and the electrical line run and dropped in the trench before the rain started.
> One of my support posts has sunk so I will be investigating that tomorrow and figuring out a fix.
> ...


Agh! The roof will soon be on, and it will be dry inside, then the sun will come out and we will get no more rain - have you ever noticed how it always rains before you get the roof watertight?

Looking good


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The walls are up and it's raining*
> 
> We got off to a poor start today with the framer not showing till noon but managed to get the walls up and the electrical line run and dropped in the trench before the rain started.
> One of my support posts has sunk so I will be investigating that tomorrow and figuring out a fix.
> ...


Good morning Guys!
I'm off to get more lumber to build the two end trusses that will support the ridge beam .Then it's a matter of birdmouthing the 2×6's and dropping them on the ridge and we have the roof.
Then I can call my gas fitter and get the gas line in.

I wish I had postponed the insulation as it's tarped in a corner and killing my grass right now. <g.

Bob


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The walls are up and it's raining*
> 
> We got off to a poor start today with the framer not showing till noon but managed to get the walls up and the electrical line run and dropped in the trench before the rain started.
> One of my support posts has sunk so I will be investigating that tomorrow and figuring out a fix.
> ...


Looking great Bob!
What size wire did you use for your electrical?
Jim


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The walls are up and it's raining*
> 
> We got off to a poor start today with the framer not showing till noon but managed to get the walls up and the electrical line run and dropped in the trench before the rain started.
> One of my support posts has sunk so I will be investigating that tomorrow and figuring out a fix.
> ...


It is looking good inspite of your setbacks. You'll be there before you know it. I really like your greenhouse! Man that is nice.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*I am living in interesting times! -the roof appears but...*

I was told that building something from plans or sketches was a lot different once the job hit the ground and they were 120% right.
I have had the usual setbacks with material gone south and at this point the structural beam I had engineered by the truss manufacturer came in too light . My framer intervened for me as I have no clue what the spec should have been and the result is that they are replacing the beam for me but it is a real pain now as the sheeting is on and the best we can do now is screw the new beams on to the side of the original beam or take her down to the walls . That's not about to happen.
So this week was real slow. The lumber yard "*forgot to ship me* framing materials and plywood" That lost me a day then the good news about the 24' beam.
At his juncture, I managed to get the roof felted and the rest of the Tyvek on although with some wrinkles as I worked by myself and the wind was about 20 knots.
I had the tar paper blow down three times and that meant going down and rolling it up and carrying it up the ladder and laying it out again. Oh joy!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *I am living in interesting times! -the roof appears but...*
> 
> I was told that building something from plans or sketches was a lot different once the job hit the ground and they were 120% right.
> I have had the usual setbacks with material gone south and at this point the structural beam I had engineered by the truss manufacturer came in too light . My framer intervened for me as I have no clue what the spec should have been and the result is that they are replacing the beam for me but it is a real pain now as the sheeting is on and the best we can do now is screw the new beams on to the side of the original beam or take her down to the walls . That's not about to happen.
> ...


Getting close to the funnest part! Moving in and setting up.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *I am living in interesting times! -the roof appears but...*
> 
> I was told that building something from plans or sketches was a lot different once the job hit the ground and they were 120% right.
> I have had the usual setbacks with material gone south and at this point the structural beam I had engineered by the truss manufacturer came in too light . My framer intervened for me as I have no clue what the spec should have been and the result is that they are replacing the beam for me but it is a real pain now as the sheeting is on and the best we can do now is screw the new beams on to the side of the original beam or take her down to the walls . That's not about to happen.
> ...


well at least your getting close. i can totally relate about how all the sketches and measurements in the world isn't enough preparation for the real world. can't wait to see the finished shop! thanks for the post


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *I am living in interesting times! -the roof appears but...*
> 
> I was told that building something from plans or sketches was a lot different once the job hit the ground and they were 120% right.
> I have had the usual setbacks with material gone south and at this point the structural beam I had engineered by the truss manufacturer came in too light . My framer intervened for me as I have no clue what the spec should have been and the result is that they are replacing the beam for me but it is a real pain now as the sheeting is on and the best we can do now is screw the new beams on to the side of the original beam or take her down to the walls . That's not about to happen.
> ...


Thanks for the update!


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *I am living in interesting times! -the roof appears but...*
> 
> I was told that building something from plans or sketches was a lot different once the job hit the ground and they were 120% right.
> I have had the usual setbacks with material gone south and at this point the structural beam I had engineered by the truss manufacturer came in too light . My framer intervened for me as I have no clue what the spec should have been and the result is that they are replacing the beam for me but it is a real pain now as the sheeting is on and the best we can do now is screw the new beams on to the side of the original beam or take her down to the walls . That's not about to happen.
> ...


gotta love customer service… I get tired of companies screewing things up so often these days.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *I am living in interesting times! -the roof appears but...*
> 
> I was told that building something from plans or sketches was a lot different once the job hit the ground and they were 120% right.
> I have had the usual setbacks with material gone south and at this point the structural beam I had engineered by the truss manufacturer came in too light . My framer intervened for me as I have no clue what the spec should have been and the result is that they are replacing the beam for me but it is a real pain now as the sheeting is on and the best we can do now is screw the new beams on to the side of the original beam or take her down to the walls . That's not about to happen.
> ...


Looking good. Thanks for the update.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *I am living in interesting times! -the roof appears but...*
> 
> I was told that building something from plans or sketches was a lot different once the job hit the ground and they were 120% right.
> I have had the usual setbacks with material gone south and at this point the structural beam I had engineered by the truss manufacturer came in too light . My framer intervened for me as I have no clue what the spec should have been and the result is that they are replacing the beam for me but it is a real pain now as the sheeting is on and the best we can do now is screw the new beams on to the side of the original beam or take her down to the walls . That's not about to happen.
> ...


Hi Bob;

Sounds as though your having your share of fun. If your not going to get the shingles on soon, you may want to tack lathe strips or furring strips to the roof to protect the felt from ripping off again.

Good thing you caught the undersized beam now instead of later. A little late but still better than a year from now.

I hope the rest of the project goes smoothly for you.

If I lived closer, I'd be happy to help out, but the commute would be a killer.

Lee

Lee


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *I am living in interesting times! -the roof appears but...*
> 
> I was told that building something from plans or sketches was a lot different once the job hit the ground and they were 120% right.
> I have had the usual setbacks with material gone south and at this point the structural beam I had engineered by the truss manufacturer came in too light . My framer intervened for me as I have no clue what the spec should have been and the result is that they are replacing the beam for me but it is a real pain now as the sheeting is on and the best we can do now is screw the new beams on to the side of the original beam or take her down to the walls . That's not about to happen.
> ...


Yes Lee , now's the time to fix any errors.
Seems like the dedication and control over projects is not as good as it has been in the past.
Unless they let you on the computer to see the grade beam tolerances it is a crap shoot with these engineered thingies.
I 'll be putting my shingles on as soon as the beam is in which is planned for tomorow.

Then it's insulation, skinning in with 3/8" OSB , paint, then EMT electrical, gas, and then the laminate floor and we are pretty much done inside.
I could use a less on Vinyl siding in the not too distant future. <vbg>

Bob

It still seems pretty distant.

Bob


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *I am living in interesting times! -the roof appears but...*
> 
> I was told that building something from plans or sketches was a lot different once the job hit the ground and they were 120% right.
> I have had the usual setbacks with material gone south and at this point the structural beam I had engineered by the truss manufacturer came in too light . My framer intervened for me as I have no clue what the spec should have been and the result is that they are replacing the beam for me but it is a real pain now as the sheeting is on and the best we can do now is screw the new beams on to the side of the original beam or take her down to the walls . That's not about to happen.
> ...


Bob,

This is a looking pretty good. Right now I am sure the job appears to be intimidating but you are making steady progress. That is what is important.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *I am living in interesting times! -the roof appears but...*
> 
> I was told that building something from plans or sketches was a lot different once the job hit the ground and they were 120% right.
> I have had the usual setbacks with material gone south and at this point the structural beam I had engineered by the truss manufacturer came in too light . My framer intervened for me as I have no clue what the spec should have been and the result is that they are replacing the beam for me but it is a real pain now as the sheeting is on and the best we can do now is screw the new beams on to the side of the original beam or take her down to the walls . That's not about to happen.
> ...


Yeah, must feel good to not quite be half done.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *I am living in interesting times! -the roof appears but...*
> 
> I was told that building something from plans or sketches was a lot different once the job hit the ground and they were 120% right.
> I have had the usual setbacks with material gone south and at this point the structural beam I had engineered by the truss manufacturer came in too light . My framer intervened for me as I have no clue what the spec should have been and the result is that they are replacing the beam for me but it is a real pain now as the sheeting is on and the best we can do now is screw the new beams on to the side of the original beam or take her down to the walls . That's not about to happen.
> ...


Bob: Looking good. Glad that the little (big) problems aren't keeping you down.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *I am living in interesting times! -the roof appears but...*
> 
> I was told that building something from plans or sketches was a lot different once the job hit the ground and they were 120% right.
> I have had the usual setbacks with material gone south and at this point the structural beam I had engineered by the truss manufacturer came in too light . My framer intervened for me as I have no clue what the spec should have been and the result is that they are replacing the beam for me but it is a real pain now as the sheeting is on and the best we can do now is screw the new beams on to the side of the original beam or take her down to the walls . That's not about to happen.
> ...


Like to lend a hand Bob but a bit too far away.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *I am living in interesting times! -the roof appears but...*
> 
> I was told that building something from plans or sketches was a lot different once the job hit the ground and they were 120% right.
> I have had the usual setbacks with material gone south and at this point the structural beam I had engineered by the truss manufacturer came in too light . My framer intervened for me as I have no clue what the spec should have been and the result is that they are replacing the beam for me but it is a real pain now as the sheeting is on and the best we can do now is screw the new beams on to the side of the original beam or take her down to the walls . That's not about to happen.
> ...


Many thanks to you folks for being so supportive with this process.
In retrospect, my helpers and do'ers on this job have done a really fine job for me and when there have been problems they kind of put their heads together and got it fixed.
My framer spent the morning installing the new beam in three sections and when he was done you could not even tell where he had been.
I'm drafting up an offer to purchase for him so he can get his first home.
I have dozens under my belt so it feels good to be able to help. (IANAL)

Bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*Sheeted in and ready for the roof*



The framer and his kin folk are finally out of the backyard and all that is left now is the cleanup of hundreds of staples and nails and bits and pieces of plywood hammered up 2×6's and various food and drink wrappings dropped helter skelter by up to seven kin at a time with never more than two working and the rest either in slumber, play,eat or stun mode.
If I ever take another contract on I will stipulate no one on the worksite except those named in the agreement.
I have extra everything now it seems as the framer could not or did not keep track of his materials.
They managed to open three extra bags of insulation so that none of those can be returned and there is an additional 6 more over the requirements. ( Say $30.00 a bag)
I have holes dug for footings in the wrong places and left open for me to fill and the framer even thought I should pay him a day extra for digging them! My wife and I put 13 in in the space of 3 hours with a power auger.
Some how having his teenage sons lumbering around for 8 hours seems a fair trade for* 4 holes* , 2 of which where usable and two remain empty as they were sited wrong! He had already billed me in the estimate $150.00 to get cement which he did not as he had no truck!
I supplied the cement, the wheelbarrow, the mixing tools and handy forms while he and his crew stumbled around the lot mixing ready mix with dirt and whatever as they could not seem to hit the holes in the tubes with any consistency.
I gathered up piles of tree branches that his teenage sons cut off with gay abandon and left scattered around the site.
I repaired the TV cable to the house 4 times and each time one of them managed to either cut it with a shovel or stepped on the cable where it traversed the ditch for the electrical and gas line.
I finally had to go and get two, 2×6 planks and put them over it to stop them from disconnecting it again.
I must have picked up at least 50 big gulp pop containers scattered where they dropped , lids here straws there!


In addition, he took over the mixing of cement for the sonotubes and ended up 6 inches short on one and 2 " 
on another. ( He left for the weekend and let me make the corrections.) I had to get more cement and bonder plus build up new forms to add on the error- 4 hours of my time plus additional materials)
This, is after I rented a siteing laser and marked the height for each post to within 1/8".
I had instructed him to fill the bottom and sides of each hole with gravel which apparently he only did when it suited him or when I was looking.
The next weekend he took off to go out of town and get more of his kids who were subsequently parked in the backyard while he continued working on this shed. There were so many nails and 2" staples dropped around I was afraid that they would step on one and get infected. (I picked up more than 2 lbs last night with a magnet and there are still more to get.)

After he started working for me he announced that he had no truck as it was layed up with a broken rear end and he rented a sub compact so could not get his tools to the job site. Again, I pressed my vehicle into service and dragged his compressor hoses and nail guns to the job where he promptly informed me that he had no nails.
I was soon to find out that he also had no ladder, no scaffold, no shovels, no prybars, no nothing. Just and old compressor and some old nail guns. (not exactly as he described himself to me at the outset)
Off to the Home Depot for nails and despite my asking, he told me that the nails I got were the wrong ones.
*Back I go again.*
This crap continued throughout the job with him making last minute demands on my services having just ordered him supplies within hours.
There is a huge pile of plywood - now scrap where he didn't bother to fit any off cuts anywhere but just grabbed a new sheet. I ordered 6 sheets extra for the inside and they are all used plus! What a mess to deal with as well.
He took on a couple of additional jobs during the build and as such was absent for periods of 2-3 days preventing me from moving forward and or bringing more supplies to the site or getting my sub trades in to finish wiring and gas fitting.
He voluntered to set the two windows and hang the door then when the time came he quickly showed me that he had no clue and didn't even have a screwdriver on the site. I noticed them that he cut the opening for the door 2" too high as he didn't bother to measure the door and casing which were sitting in the garage the whole time.
I told him to leave it and I would hang it for fear of more "donkey kongs" on the door or frame.
The window are nailed on but not without a great slurp of soda pop splashed down the front of one.

I hired him on May 28 and paid him out on June 18 for a 3-5 day job.
It June 20th today and when I left for work his tools were still scattered around the yard in my shed and in the tool shed. I have no idea where he is now???
I was glad to see him go.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch. Glad you will have your shop to yourself.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm frustrated just reading the account. I'm inspired to do it myself when that time comes. Well, on toward the goal!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob,

There are a lot of competent craftsmen out there who are more than willing to do a decent job. It is a shame that guys like this give the entire group a black eye. But at least he is gone and you have the place to yourself now. Good riddance.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are currently experiencing a severe shortage of skilled tradespeople here with the current oil boom near us.
This guy seemed the best of about 5 that I contacted.
One guy tried me out at $340.00 a square foot.
Another wanted $50.00 per hour times 3 guys. 
When I asked if they had tickets for their trade--silence.
I need a roofer and right now they want $20.00 a bundle to hang asphalt. The singles are $18.00 a bundle.
Tomorrow I learn a new trade! <g>

Bob


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pitch on the roof looks pretty shallow and I don't see any places where different angles meet (except at the ridge). You'll be able to knock this out in no time, but be forewarned, stacks of shingles are heavy. If they can deliver them to the rooftop, it could be a lifesaver! Good luck! Everything does look really good!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man o man, what a pain. I guess I got lucky with the contractor that built my shop.

The roof looks like it will be easy and quick to do yourself. Just remember to do your starter course.

What were you going to do about siding? Vinyl?

You could gather up all his tools and sell them?

Gary


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi agian Guys;
I mananged to score some vinyl taken off because of a colour miss amtch so I goa pretty good deal on that. 
I bought aluminum fascias yesterday but forgot the top pieces so another trip in the morning for that.
I just finished lugging half the singles around the back to the shop. ( another job promised by my "framer" and not delivered.) :-(
For what it's worth his tools are still lying aound and he has not picked them up.

*I have a question:
If I run the starter course first do I still need metal flashing under that too?
I've looked on the net but it's not clear to me.*
I will be running eaves on both sides.

Bob


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob, The shop is looking great. Yes on your roof, you're going to want to put a drip edge all the way around. It saves the edges of the roof sheathing from rotting. Run your starter course with the shingles turned around with the notches up. That way you will have a solid line of shingle across the bottom of the roof. Then run the next course right on top, pointing the right way. Stagger your joint lines.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tenontrim:
Thanks for the fast reply!
Do I put the drip edge under the starter course or on top?

Bob


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Under the shingles over the roofing paper.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob Sounds like you have gone to a trade school and gotten completed earlier by doing it all your self.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob ….Glad to see its at least coming togather!
Guys like him give guys like me a bad name ….I repair/redo/demo, many jobs from guys like him.
Keeps me busy…lol
Jim


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob;

Sorry to hear about your abusive contractor. I hear stories like this all the time and it really makes me wonder.
Many of these guys are the very people that couldn't keep a real job with a real contractor. So they decide to go off on their own.

There are usually signs which unfortunately are often overlooked, as they seem to sneak up on you little by little.

Hopefully the rest of the project will go well.

Have fun;

Lee


----------



## sidestepmcgee (Mar 14, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tenontim is right on, i have to add though hang the starter strip over the drip by half an inch or so, if your using Architectureal shingles (make sure your water lines dont fall on a nail from the previous run). if you lived in tallahassee i'd help.best of luck


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roofing how to videos:

http://www.gaf.com/training/default.asp?WS=GAF&Silo=RES1&App=TRAI&Uid=


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary:
I thought I looked everywhere but I missed this one and it quite good.

Bob


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob, those are good videos. If you noticed the metal edging on the eave is on top of the wood and under the felt, however the gable edging is on top of the felt. They cut the starter coarse to get the self adhesive strip near the eave to secure the first coarse. Another reason the starter is cut you don't want the starter coarse and first coarse to be the same size, or a trough will develop on the second coarse at the top of these doubled up shingles allowing water to travel sideways to the nail holes and butt joints, you want it tapered. 
The directions are on every bundle of shingles, with no vents or valleys it should be easy. A common problem homeowners have when installing the shingles is the exposure left when overlapping each coarse. There may be a painted line on the shingles, this is not where you place the overlapping shingle, it is a nailing line the shingles should be below this line. Some manufactures have done away with this line because of this problem.
Good luck wish I was there, in my younger days I could install shingles at six bundles an hour with a hammer, now I inspect roofs others have installed.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your "contractor" situation. But it looks like you are getting things under control now and your shop looks great so far. Please keep us informed.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a contractor, he makes me feel embarrassed to say so. I see this in the field all time and I choose *not* to operate in this manner. I am sorry that you had to go through this. Be thankful it wasn't your kitchen or some other project inside your house.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Sheeted in and ready for the roof*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, got wrapped up in the drama, I think when you get set up you will have a great shop.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*

Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
*The big draw back today was the sun*. 
I was so hot on the tar paper that you could not touch it or even sit on it. 
The heat was definitely in the 140 -160°F range.
I got the flashing figured out and the starter course on by around 10:AM and then toted and tacked the first few bundles of shingles till my bum was on fire.
I will be up on the roof at 7:00 tomorrow and have everything laid out for a 9:00 start as the city restricts hammering earlier than this.
I have managed to haul 4 or five bundles to the shop on my garden truck then break the bundles to carry them to the roof. They are too heavy for me now . (Oh to be young again!)
It's a few more trips but then again it still gets her done.



Here's where I am as of noon today.
Not what you might call respectable by roofing standards but I feel pretty good about it.

http://lh3.ggpht.com/boboswin/SF2FRtY_EJI/AAAAAAAAB4c/DmsXKk7L5xA/s800/shi8ngles-
2.jpg


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*
> 
> Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
> Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
> ...


Looks good Bob! Don't cook your brisket up there…


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*
> 
> Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
> Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
> ...


Try sitting on a phone book.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*
> 
> Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
> Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
> ...


With it that hot, you might try a cook book. LOL

Dalec


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*
> 
> Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
> Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
> ...


Hi Bob;

Looking real good. No soda bottles on the ground or nothing.LOL

When I built my shop. I ordered the shingles on a Friday. The company couldn't deliver them until Monday, but they would load them on the roof with their truck.

Since I wanted to work on it over the weekend, I opted to take them with me in my truck. It rained the entire weekend, so I couldn't install a single shingle.

Plus I had to carry every bundle up to the roof by myself, on the hottest days of summer. I would wait until midnight or so, and then carry them up for the next days work.

Now I am smarter and would hire a roofer.

Lee


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*
> 
> Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
> Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
> ...


I know what you mean to be young again. My youngest son works with me on the roofs, when he started his legs would shake as he went up the ladder with a bundle of shingles. I would throw a bundle on my shoulder an spring up the ladder, now he sprints up the ladder and I break the bundles in half. When you are roofing for a living, the hotter the roof gets the faster you move. Have fun the roof looks good from my house, watch your feet in the heat so you don't scar the shingles.


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*
> 
> Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
> Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
> ...


Bob,

Total determination, is the best way I can describe your effort - and a GREAT outcome!

We built our new shop almost four years ago - I tried getting on the roof and doing some this myself, just to try it out. I may have lasted a total of 45 seconds on the roof - in November … with the sun low in the morning … and the sun low in the afternoon … only 55°F outside.

Another way to put it: My hat's off to *anyone* who can do roofing! This job is best done by much younger people than myself  !!!

Well done!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*
> 
> Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
> Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
> ...


Looking good. Thank you for the update.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*
> 
> Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
> Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
> ...


The guys I bought the shingles from put the heavy ones on the bottom of the pile.
I have been toting them since 7:00 this morning and I am sure the heavy ones were last! <g>

Bob


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*
> 
> Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
> Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
> ...


...reminds me of a roofing story…when the police came to our house on an early morning last summer (we got robbed,) there was a roofing crew on the neighbors house hammering shingles…(we don't have the 9am restriction out in the sticks….) Anyway, when the police cruiser came up the street, half the roofing crew jumped off the back of the roof and ran down the alley. You've joined an elite fraternity, Bob!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*
> 
> Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
> Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
> ...


Nice job Bob . I have done lots of shingling myself and it is definitely hard on the old body . I like the choice you went with for the shingles .


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*
> 
> Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
> Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
> ...


I was taking a break from shingling a roof and talking to a sheriff. I stated that the best place to find a roofer was fresh out of jail, he works good for six months and then is back in jail. The sheriff told me they teach them to roof in jail. I hope no roofers where offended, I have been roofing over 37 years and I could tell some good stories.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*
> 
> Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
> Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
> ...


HI Guys:
It rained all day yesterday after I pulle ddown my tarp but today the sun came out and I got one side nearly finished ( two more courses and about 12 more courses on the other side then I can cap it and get down to do the siding. Oh Joy!. At least it's progress. <g>

I had a roofer do my shingles on the house with cedar and the day he finished he passed some bad paper and wrote me from jail as he violated his parole . ( Armed robbery)

This time it willbe different as the roofer is not going to jail - I hope!

Bob


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*
> 
> Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
> Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
> ...


I hope your not talking centigrade Bob. LOL


----------



## Elaine (Jun 24, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*
> 
> Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
> Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
> ...


Thanks for the lead to your site! I did not put an extension on for dust collection. Maybe another year. It's hot up there drink plenty of water, not to cold or it will cramp you all the way down the ladder. Great job! I wouldn't mind if you sent the rain this way…

Another year, Another drought 
Elaine


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*
> 
> Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
> Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
> ...


Elaine can you run a 6" PVC pipe under the floor or is it too late?
That's how I intend to handle mine . I have just enough space to run it on the ground under the flloor.

Bob


----------



## Elaine (Jun 24, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*
> 
> Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
> Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
> ...


There's definitely enough clearance under the building. If I can't get under there, I'll borrow one of my neighbor's grandsons. I did see a site somewhere that had the clear plastic running down along the bottom inside (Under the cabinets and then out. The only concern I really have with the blasted piping is experience working in a mill that the main line to the hoppers caught on fire and spread to all the auxiliary pipes. 25 years later and the things I saw in that building still scare me. If the pipe is under the building, how will I know there's a fire?.

Are you piping each machine down through the floor, attach to main line and then to the dust collector? Or are you feeding into a main line and then under the building? Are you putting clean outs in case it gets clogged?

Right now I have a 1.5 hp Jet on wheels that I picked up at auction. I love auctions. Most of the tools or things I need at the time, no one else wants. REASONABLE

Elaine


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*
> 
> Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
> Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
> ...


I am running one branch to the Tablesaw and the one line along the one side of the building with drops ove it. The clean out will be on the dead end of the line.
You should collect very little dust in the pipe it the diameter is large enough and the velocity is adequate.
I think those old shops ran continous and never blew out the pipes for years.
My use should be less than that and I am pretty good at maintenance.
I am planning a 2hp cyclone unit with a couple of dedicated 1 hp machines to avoid to many pipes.

Bob


----------



## Elaine (Jun 24, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Here comes the amateur roofer! life time guarantee on this one!*
> 
> Today marks the first time I tacked shingles since I was 16 years old. ( apparently, there is a lot I forgot)
> Thanks to you generous folks who pointed me in the right directions and several tours of Internet I am well on the way to getting the roof done tomorrow.
> ...


You're right about the maintenance in the old shops. They ran everything until they broke down and took all the safety devices off so they could run faster. I'm really thinking of putting all my tools on wheels. I think I just didn't think everything through enough. Back to the drawing board.

I can exactly see this forming in my head. I have enough room under the building to put a slope on the pipe The yard can be used as there is the natural pitch.

Thanks Bob #2 you're #1 in my book! 

Elaine


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*The electrical is done - the roof is done!*

I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.


As I mentioned before I ran my electrics outside the walls so that changes could be made without disturbing the sheeting or insulation.
I have about 8, 220 volt outlets and the rest are 110 volts. All were carried in one 3/4" EMT tube.


The one lower light here is over the area for my lathe.


I'm going up on the roof hopefully, for the last time tonight.

Bob


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The electrical is done - the roof is done!*
> 
> I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
> I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.
> ...


You'll be making sawdust very soon.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The electrical is done - the roof is done!*
> 
> I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
> I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.
> ...


Bob - I know what you are saying about those outlets. My former shop was a 5 car garage that I put in 26 outlets including some on the ceiling. I never had to worry about extension cords on the floor or having a place to plug into.

Hope you get that roof done.


----------



## Elaine (Jun 24, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The electrical is done - the roof is done!*
> 
> I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
> I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.
> ...


Your three steps ahead… Should be finished with the roof by the time you read this…

Elaine


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The electrical is done - the roof is done!*
> 
> I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
> I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.
> ...


wow…looks awesome! I'm so jealous! Your a lucky guy..


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *The electrical is done - the roof is done!*
> 
> I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
> I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.
> ...


Bob: I'm interested in your use of so many plugs on I'm guessing not many wires.. Is there only one 220 and one 120 line in each EMT on each side of the circuit panel. How many actual circuits do you have for the shop.

In my shop I made every 220 circuit a separate breaker and every 110 circuit that I put into the panel box is a separate wire.

The original design here has one circuit down each wall with a ground fault in the first plug in leg.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The electrical is done - the roof is done!*
> 
> I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
> I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.
> ...


now thats a lot of outlets! my dads an electrician and i don't have any where near that much, lol. the shop looks great and its coming along wonderfully. thanks for the post!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The electrical is done - the roof is done!*
> 
> I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
> I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.
> ...


Thanks Guys and Gals.
My theory about outlets is the more the merrier. That doesn't mean that they will all be drawing juice at the same time but it does translate into fewer cords tangling around the work space.
I have 5- 20 amp 220 circuits and 6- 110 volt circuits.

I hope I am close to having to use my last extension cord.

My gas fitter comes on friday morning so I am nearly ready to go with the tools and finishing, I still have the outside to do but that's going to be easy after this part.

Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The electrical is done - the roof is done!*
> 
> I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
> I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.
> ...


Hi Bob;

Looking good!

I don't know what your plans are for the walls, but I used the same materials, (O.S.B.), on my shop walls also.

Adding a couple coats of white semi gloss, or satin paint will brighten up the place ten fold, not to mention making it easier to keep the walls clean. (less sawdust sticks to the walls)

Have fun;

Lee


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The electrical is done - the roof is done!*
> 
> I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
> I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.
> ...


HI Lee:
I thought I would have time to get a sprayer in before the electrical went in but the weather ate all my extra time up getting the roof secured.
I'll paint it by hand now but it has to wait a bit for the gas fitter to finish.
I am going to put laminate on the floor to ease cleaning up too but here again I have yet to plumb my dust collection lines.
Where is my twin brother when I need him? <vbg>

cheers

Bob


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The electrical is done - the roof is done!*
> 
> I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
> I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.
> ...


Bob,

You have the same philosophy that I do on outlets. It does not mean that you will be drawing on all of them at the same time, especially in a one man shop. But, it is about the convenience of having outlets where you need them.

The T-8 fixtures are the best!


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The electrical is done - the roof is done!*
> 
> I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
> I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.
> ...


Looking good Bob - It should not take too much work to mask off the outlets & windows and remove the light fittings, spraying would definitely be the way to go, it will *save you huge amount of time *and paint. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The electrical is done - the roof is done!*
> 
> I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
> I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.
> ...


Hi Todd;
At last count I had more than 25 power tools that would be better used if they were plugged in on a continous basis rather than stored in a drawer or shelf. Some of the smaller tools will rest on special shelves above the plugins so I can just put them on the bench as needed. ( 4 sanders for instance) (Sharpening station) etc.

Tony, tonight is taping night and I should be able to spray tomorrow ( 2 hours taping and 45 mins spraying.)
It's the only way to paint today. I will be using an airless Graco.


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The electrical is done - the roof is done!*
> 
> I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
> I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.
> ...


Bob, Looking good. 
Just an observation based on personal experience, laminate flooring with a light film of sawdust on it is REALLY
slick. Just my .02

enjoy your new shop!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The electrical is done - the roof is done!*
> 
> I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
> I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.
> ...


Grumpy carp, I was wondering about that too when I went looking at it. 
If I end up with too much texture then the other problem with the dust comes back <g>
Can it be much different from hardwood?

Bob


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The electrical is done - the roof is done!*
> 
> I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
> I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.
> ...


A couple skylights would have looked killer…


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The electrical is done - the roof is done!*
> 
> I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
> I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.
> ...


Bob #2,

I almost addressed that in my o.p. but YES is does seem to make a difference. I can't say for sure why lam is different from hardwood but it most definitely seems to be. Maybe it is the density of the material or the smoothness of the finish. Maybe it is the difference in the density of material. The lam seems like it is a lot harder, and yes more brittle. A dropped item on hardwood dents the floor, a dropped item on the laminate usually chips the flooring.

You know what you're doing, I just thought to add my personal experience. I'm a carpenter, I occasionally install different flooring materials. The pre-finished laminate looks good, goes down quickly, and is done when you walk away. But it is slick. I will never use it in my spaces. I also get your desire to eliminate dust by providing smooth, easily cleanable surfaces. I use the d/c or shop vac on my "shop floor". It's a dance with the devil . . .

regards
gc


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The electrical is done - the roof is done!*
> 
> I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
> I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.
> ...


Bob, I've been away and just finished reading this entire thread and the shop is turning out great though I must admit I'm a bit surprised that you haven't been thrown in jail for shooting anybody yet. ;-)

Terrific work and I'm looking forward to seeing it progress to completion.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The electrical is done - the roof is done!*
> 
> I must congratulate my electrical guys today . They worked like troopers and even figured out my sketches and made suggestions to make it into a really nice shop.
> I have T-8 lighting and more outlets than you can shake a stick at.
> ...


HI Chip:
Thanks for the kind words of encouragement. One of the real drawbacks of living in a boom as we are here is that there is a dramatic shortage of skilled people. The counter service at most retailers and wholesalers is sadly understaffed with people that have no skills and show no interest. This makes it doublly hard on the people out there that are trying to do a good job.
Yesterday I got the sales clerk who didn't care at the paint counter and that made it very difficult to determine what the Home Depot had to paint my project , how much it cost, and how much to buy. She seemed determined not to know herself and not to tell me either. In normal times she would not be working.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*Roof is on and now we are painters- not!*

As I mentioned on my last entry we got the roof on Thursday.
The guy helping me got two calls from his girlfriend when up on the roof and within 6 tiles of finishing he had vanished from the property.
Friday night he called , obviously concerned now about his paycheck.
As it a long weekend here still have to clean up from the roofing and haul out the extra bundles of shingles in the truck for a refund I told him to come and see me Tuesday at work and I would issue him a company check.* I was going to pay him cash but … things can change. *Some one still has to go around and trim the overhangs and true up the eaves, that must be me again!




Friday I ran around town looking for and airless sprayer. They were all out despite trying to reserve on Thursday. ( most don't take reservations)
One of the outfits sent me to "Snowbird rentals here and they had one but it was reserved for Saturday.
I asked the mgr if he could rent it to me for 3-5 hours on Friday and he declined saying his reserved clients come first. --- that cost him $70.00 in rental fees and a client.
<g>
I got one at 11:00 on Friday from some very nice folks at Days painting and got on the job about 12:30 pm
I ran 10 gallons of paint by 3:00 PM and cleaned up the machine and had it home by 3:45 PM.
Did i mention I ran out of paint and had to dash out to HD to get another 5 gal. pail during the spraying?

I was a bit tired after that.



<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/boboswin/NewShop02/photo#5217029890370285202">

I have yet to butter in the big cracks left by my framer between his sheets and the poly but I am working on that as we write.

Wednesday the gas fitter comes.

I am saving a special edition of horrible service re the infra red heater for a separate entry . 
Stay tuned on what to watch for ....comming soon.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Roof is on and now we are painters- not!*
> 
> As I mentioned on my last entry we got the roof on Thursday.
> The guy helping me got two calls from his girlfriend when up on the roof and within 6 tiles of finishing he had vanished from the property.
> ...


Bob
You must be very frustrated with the trades you have had in. Every contractor had several issues. You will certainly enjoy seeing the rear end of all of those guys, but you certainly will enjoy your new shop. I built mine about 4 years ago and the only contractor I had a problem with was the concrete guy - not quite the slope I wanted but nothing compared to your headaches. Keep smiling.
Bruce


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *Roof is on and now we are painters- not!*
> 
> As I mentioned on my last entry we got the roof on Thursday.
> The guy helping me got two calls from his girlfriend when up on the roof and within 6 tiles of finishing he had vanished from the property.
> ...


Bob. It's looking good. After all of the trials, the problems will disapate as the fun begins.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Roof is on and now we are painters- not!*
> 
> As I mentioned on my last entry we got the roof on Thursday.
> The guy helping me got two calls from his girlfriend when up on the roof and within 6 tiles of finishing he had vanished from the property.
> ...


Bob - sounds like you are on the home stretch. Frustration has been forefront, but once it's a finished project and you are making sawdust of the project variety - it will all be forgotten.

As for the kid on the roofing deal…. sounds like a teaching opportunity to me. He's got to learn to stay and do the job he's hired for. If he didn't finish the job, he should not be paid for the whole job. If he expects to get paid for the whole job, he should have stayed on the roof until it was done. Just my thoughts.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Roof is on and now we are painters- not!*
> 
> As I mentioned on my last entry we got the roof on Thursday.
> The guy helping me got two calls from his girlfriend when up on the roof and within 6 tiles of finishing he had vanished from the property.
> ...


You could have hired me. I charge a lot and show up late, but I make up for it by leaving early.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Roof is on and now we are painters- not!*
> 
> As I mentioned on my last entry we got the roof on Thursday.
> The guy helping me got two calls from his girlfriend when up on the roof and within 6 tiles of finishing he had vanished from the property.
> ...


Todd, you must a a couple of brothers up my way. <vbg>

Bob


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Roof is on and now we are painters- not!*
> 
> As I mentioned on my last entry we got the roof on Thursday.
> The guy helping me got two calls from his girlfriend when up on the roof and within 6 tiles of finishing he had vanished from the property.
> ...


I haven't shown up at all! It's looking good, Bob!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Roof is on and now we are painters- not!*
> 
> As I mentioned on my last entry we got the roof on Thursday.
> The guy helping me got two calls from his girlfriend when up on the roof and within 6 tiles of finishing he had vanished from the property.
> ...


My last clients met my wife and I for a beer and tipped me a $100.

You can see the project in my site listed as "Lucy's Bathroom."


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Roof is on and now we are painters- not!*
> 
> As I mentioned on my last entry we got the roof on Thursday.
> The guy helping me got two calls from his girlfriend when up on the roof and within 6 tiles of finishing he had vanished from the property.
> ...


Even with the dash to HD for more paint you probably still saved time with the sprayer then brushing it. Looks pretty good, I bet you can't wait to get the tools in and start making sawdust.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Roof is on and now we are painters- not!*
> 
> As I mentioned on my last entry we got the roof on Thursday.
> The guy helping me got two calls from his girlfriend when up on the roof and within 6 tiles of finishing he had vanished from the property.
> ...


*Bruce,* the worst thing you can ever do is build anything during a boom like we are experiencing. I will get through it but not without some scars.
*
Karson* , I can hardly wait to return to normal.

*Betsy,* the "kid" on the roof was 50 years old and trying to get his "green card" here in Canada.
He charges $20.00 /hour for odd jobs and seems to lack the normal assets of time management.
I am trying to replace him but with what?
*
Todd,* I gladly give a tradesman a $100.00 for a job well done.
By the same token I would deny him full wages for anything less.

*Mot,* nice to see you post again. Are you allowed out of the house yet? <g>

*Mark,* the 13 foot ceiling pretty much made up my mind about trying to brush it..
If I had been better organized it could have been done in about 2 hours for 10 gallons of paint.
Airless spraying is the only way to go when the situation is right.

Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Roof is on and now we are painters- not!*
> 
> As I mentioned on my last entry we got the roof on Thursday.
> The guy helping me got two calls from his girlfriend when up on the roof and within 6 tiles of finishing he had vanished from the property.
> ...


Hi Bob;

Some guys are slow, some guys are fast, and some guys are half fast.

That's life right.

Lee


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Roof is on and now we are painters- not!*
> 
> As I mentioned on my last entry we got the roof on Thursday.
> The guy helping me got two calls from his girlfriend when up on the roof and within 6 tiles of finishing he had vanished from the property.
> ...


Ah, to be a contractor….not returning peoples phone calls, promising people you will show up on certain dates and at certain times and then blowing them off without so much of a phone call…overcharging for materials and labor…making up lame excuses why you missed an apointment…leaving in the middle of a job without telling anyone….showing up two weeks later than promised, doing just enough work to start the job, then not coming back for another two weeks….I wonder if they go to school to learn those skills??


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*The floor is down and I still wait for the gas fitter*

The gas fitter that postponed me until after the long weekend did not show up on Wednesday as he agreed.
He didn't phone me either so not until Thursday did I give him a call and now he says this Monday.
I had arranged to set this laminate flooring this week but with the heat and setbacks I am setting the last of it today. A bit of quarter round and I'm done. This job is sure hard on my old knees and the crap I bought fits together when it wants and separates with too much pressure making the task a lot harder than it should be.
Next task is the siding and we are just about ready to move over some tools.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The floor is down and I still wait for the gas fitter*
> 
> The gas fitter that postponed me until after the long weekend did not show up on Wednesday as he agreed.
> He didn't phone me either so not until Thursday did I give him a call and now he says this Monday.
> ...


Looking good!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The floor is down and I still wait for the gas fitter*
> 
> The gas fitter that postponed me until after the long weekend did not show up on Wednesday as he agreed.
> He didn't phone me either so not until Thursday did I give him a call and now he says this Monday.
> ...


Man, that is a VERY NICE shop space!!! Congratulations!

John


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The floor is down and I still wait for the gas fitter*
> 
> The gas fitter that postponed me until after the long weekend did not show up on Wednesday as he agreed.
> He didn't phone me either so not until Thursday did I give him a call and now he says this Monday.
> ...


The shop is finally coming together and it looks great. On another note how do you like your Hitachi MS. I have the same saw and have had a few issues with it. I had trouble getting it set to 90* and the laser was out of alignment. I must say Hitachi has given me good support and all is well now.


----------



## wpreman (Mar 27, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The floor is down and I still wait for the gas fitter*
> 
> The gas fitter that postponed me until after the long weekend did not show up on Wednesday as he agreed.
> He didn't phone me either so not until Thursday did I give him a call and now he says this Monday.
> ...


Looks great, its really starting to come together!


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The floor is down and I still wait for the gas fitter*
> 
> The gas fitter that postponed me until after the long weekend did not show up on Wednesday as he agreed.
> He didn't phone me either so not until Thursday did I give him a call and now he says this Monday.
> ...


Really starting to come together. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The floor is down and I still wait for the gas fitter*
> 
> The gas fitter that postponed me until after the long weekend did not show up on Wednesday as he agreed.
> He didn't phone me either so not until Thursday did I give him a call and now he says this Monday.
> ...


Looks more like a wide screen and some beers belong in there than woodworking tools…heck, why not both? Looks killer….but that floor looks like it might be kinda slippery with sawdust on it?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The floor is down and I still wait for the gas fitter*
> 
> The gas fitter that postponed me until after the long weekend did not show up on Wednesday as he agreed.
> He didn't phone me either so not until Thursday did I give him a call and now he says this Monday.
> ...


It's coming along great, Bob! The phenomenon of the local trades not following through with their promises, is province wide. I look forward to a coffee or three in the new shop. Let me know when all the work is done, and I'll bring the kids up so you can show them how to make the nutcrackers….that is, if your nuts are cracked from lifting all the cast iron.


----------



## stanley2 (Jan 4, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *The floor is down and I still wait for the gas fitter*
> 
> The gas fitter that postponed me until after the long weekend did not show up on Wednesday as he agreed.
> He didn't phone me either so not until Thursday did I give him a call and now he says this Monday.
> ...


And I thought unreliable trades was only a BC trait but I guess living in Alberta, the new economic engine for Cda, it's not surprising either. Shop is looking good - what a treat to have a wood floor!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The floor is down and I still wait for the gas fitter*
> 
> The gas fitter that postponed me until after the long weekend did not show up on Wednesday as he agreed.
> He didn't phone me either so not until Thursday did I give him a call and now he says this Monday.
> ...


*Bruce:*
Apart from having a struggle with the "Rebate" from Hitachi, the ssaw performs as anticipated.
The laser beam is very narrow so you have to decide where to set it to keep it straight. I set mine to leave the line. To be honest I haven't checked the vertical yet. There must be a detent somewhere to adjust if it's out?
*
Stanley*
I have worked on both wood and concrete floors all my life and if I never see another concrete floor it will be too soon. As for the trades, I think most are reliable and skilled workers. I also think they should all have to post a performance bond to work in the City. As you know we have no controll over them once they begin a job.
The fellow that did my framing has left his compressor and three nailers , hoses etc. in my back yard for the last three weeks. No phone number to contact him either.

*Brad_Nailor*
I really don't know how slippery it will be but i notice that many of the larger "School type" shops have hardwood floors so there can't be too much of a sawdust problem with them.
My shop at work is just plywood so I have no comparison yet.

*Mot*, I'd be happy to see you for a coffee after the shop is completed.

Bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *The floor is down and I still wait for the gas fitter*
> 
> The gas fitter that postponed me until after the long weekend did not show up on Wednesday as he agreed.
> He didn't phone me either so not until Thursday did I give him a call and now he says this Monday.
> ...


Sounds like the beginning of an Alberta Picnic. Sorry I can't make it, But it would be nice to visit my father's old homestead in Ribstone and all of the relatives there.

Shop is looking great Bob.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The floor is down and I still wait for the gas fitter*
> 
> The gas fitter that postponed me until after the long weekend did not show up on Wednesday as he agreed.
> He didn't phone me either so not until Thursday did I give him a call and now he says this Monday.
> ...


Looking good buddy!

Lee


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The floor is down and I still wait for the gas fitter*
> 
> The gas fitter that postponed me until after the long weekend did not show up on Wednesday as he agreed.
> He didn't phone me either so not until Thursday did I give him a call and now he says this Monday.
> ...


Bob,
If thats laminate flooring, it is killer with sawdust on it. I have almost killed myself on laminate on some of jobs I've worked on . Be very carefull, it's totally different from real wood. The shop floor at my son's school is hardwood but it has a non-slip coating on it.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The floor is down and I still wait for the gas fitter*
> 
> The gas fitter that postponed me until after the long weekend did not show up on Wednesday as he agreed.
> He didn't phone me either so not until Thursday did I give him a call and now he says this Monday.
> ...


Ed:
The stuff I chose has a bit of a texture to the surface. Almost a ripple. I am hoping this will be enough to break the surface with rubber soled shoes. It's called *"EMBOSSED"*
It is called Krona from kronopol in Poland.
I've got my fingers crossed.

Bob


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *The floor is down and I still wait for the gas fitter*
> 
> The gas fitter that postponed me until after the long weekend did not show up on Wednesday as he agreed.
> He didn't phone me either so not until Thursday did I give him a call and now he says this Monday.
> ...


Hey Bob, Your shop is coming along great. That is a fantastic looking floor!

Keep us posted!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*A little siding makes a big difference*

While struggling to get the heater purchased and installed I tackled the vinyl siding . It seems to be pretty straight forward . I set up a cutting station and put a plywood blade in my circular saw backward and it cuts pretty easy. You have to be careful to leave a bit of room between each peice for expansion.


Sorry for the addition now but my buddy and his wife just came in from Mexico for a visit. It's too hot down there right now.

*On with the blog:*

What I'm using is a plain steel (no carbide plywood blade) . Because I have a tendency to spoil myself I have a small metal bandsaw for thicker metals and a larger plywood blade for the table saw.



The box affair in front of the shop is a jig to line up my cuts for both the soffits, fascia and my vinyl siding.
there is a bridge for the saw to slide on and the sheets align against the side rails to square them.
By putting a nail in the cut off end I can quickly make multiple cuts of equal lengths without remeasuring.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A little siding makes a big difference*
> 
> While struggling to get the heater purchased and installed I tackled the vinyl siding . It seems to be pretty straight forward . I set up a cutting station and put a plywood blade in my circular saw backward and it cuts pretty easy. You have to be careful to leave a bit of room between each peice for expansion.
> 
> ...


It is looking to pretty to be a workshop, when do you expect it to fully operational?


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A little siding makes a big difference*
> 
> While struggling to get the heater purchased and installed I tackled the vinyl siding . It seems to be pretty straight forward . I set up a cutting station and put a plywood blade in my circular saw backward and it cuts pretty easy. You have to be careful to leave a bit of room between each peice for expansion.
> 
> ...


I gotta pay more attention when I'm reading. I seem to add letters to words, so the title 'A little SLIDING makes a big difference' confused me a bit. However, when looked closer things made a lot more sense.

All in all Bob it's looking good. I've never heard of putting the blade on backwards and I'm kinda curious why that would cut better than putting the blade on forward.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A little siding makes a big difference*
> 
> While struggling to get the heater purchased and installed I tackled the vinyl siding . It seems to be pretty straight forward . I set up a cutting station and put a plywood blade in my circular saw backward and it cuts pretty easy. You have to be careful to leave a bit of room between each peice for expansion.
> 
> ...


Hello my friend;

It's looking good! I sure hope you plan on putting plant holders under the windows. Makes it more cheerful.

Russel, putting the blade in backwards causes the face to have a clean edge.

That is often done when cutting aluminum as well.

I first tried this on a piece of aircraft aluminum, which to my surprise is hardened via various alloys. It was a piece of 2"x 2" x 3/16" thick. I was at the supply house to buy a blade for my chop saw designed to cut aluminum. The sales guy talked me into buying a 60 tooth wood blade, with the instructions to mount it backwards in the saw.

Well I tried it. Upon touching the aluminum EVERY tooth on the blade became shrapnel.

A $120.00 blade that lasted for about three seconds.Turns out that aircraft aluminum is very hard.

FIY: For cutting aluminum, that isn't hardened an alternate bevel blade in the miter saw works fine, installed the normal way using *light* pressure. I've cut 3" x 4" x 1/4" thick angle using this method, without any problem.

Lee


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A little siding makes a big difference*
> 
> While struggling to get the heater purchased and installed I tackled the vinyl siding . It seems to be pretty straight forward . I set up a cutting station and put a plywood blade in my circular saw backward and it cuts pretty easy. You have to be careful to leave a bit of room between each peice for expansion.
> 
> ...


lee-I hope the sales guy took it back :-/

For vinyl I found that a wood blade backwards works well, but NOT carbide. . . the teeth catch and break out chunks of the siding


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A little siding makes a big difference*
> 
> While struggling to get the heater purchased and installed I tackled the vinyl siding . It seems to be pretty straight forward . I set up a cutting station and put a plywood blade in my circular saw backward and it cuts pretty easy. You have to be careful to leave a bit of room between each peice for expansion.
> 
> ...


Tony:
I am hoping the cosntrucition is done next week and I canstart movingthe tools in. It will take a few weeks to get new counters done up and some shelve in place.

Lee: there wil be planters on each window and the square foot garden are to be swept back in arcs on each side of the stairs . We share similar experiences with brittle carbide. Folsk don't even know how brittle is is.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A little siding makes a big difference*
> 
> While struggling to get the heater purchased and installed I tackled the vinyl siding . It seems to be pretty straight forward . I set up a cutting station and put a plywood blade in my circular saw backward and it cuts pretty easy. You have to be careful to leave a bit of room between each peice for expansion.
> 
> ...


Looks like you will be moving in sooner rather than later!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A little siding makes a big difference*
> 
> While struggling to get the heater purchased and installed I tackled the vinyl siding . It seems to be pretty straight forward . I set up a cutting station and put a plywood blade in my circular saw backward and it cuts pretty easy. You have to be careful to leave a bit of room between each peice for expansion.
> 
> ...


Fascinating stuff. I'm always learning something new here.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A little siding makes a big difference*
> 
> While struggling to get the heater purchased and installed I tackled the vinyl siding . It seems to be pretty straight forward . I set up a cutting station and put a plywood blade in my circular saw backward and it cuts pretty easy. You have to be careful to leave a bit of room between each peice for expansion.
> 
> ...


Nice progress. Looks great.

Lee I hope you had your safety glasses on when that blade exploded..yikes!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *A little siding makes a big difference*
> 
> While struggling to get the heater purchased and installed I tackled the vinyl siding . It seems to be pretty straight forward . I set up a cutting station and put a plywood blade in my circular saw backward and it cuts pretty easy. You have to be careful to leave a bit of room between each peice for expansion.
> 
> ...


I've cut Aluminum and brass on my chop saw using a negative raker angle on the carbide tooth. I've also used the blade backwards to cut vinyl or fiberglass roofing.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A little siding makes a big difference*
> 
> While struggling to get the heater purchased and installed I tackled the vinyl siding . It seems to be pretty straight forward . I set up a cutting station and put a plywood blade in my circular saw backward and it cuts pretty easy. You have to be careful to leave a bit of room between each peice for expansion.
> 
> ...


Looking good!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A little siding makes a big difference*
> 
> While struggling to get the heater purchased and installed I tackled the vinyl siding . It seems to be pretty straight forward . I set up a cutting station and put a plywood blade in my circular saw backward and it cuts pretty easy. You have to be careful to leave a bit of room between each peice for expansion.
> 
> ...


I wanted to revisit Tungsten carbide again for a second. It is very popular in machining trades as it is extremely hard and able to keep a decent edge much long than alloyed steels.

The problem is it is brittle.

In woodworking there is a constant danger of having a carbide tip fracture or actually separate from a weld at extremely high speed.
I caution you all to focus on staying out of the line of fire from all your tools and if possible and practical, use complete face protection. We had a guy up here get a piece of tungsten shrapnel hit his cheekbone and travel another inch underground into his right eye.

As far as storing carbide instruments are concerned make sure the don't bang into each other when you close the drawer. That's enough to micro fracture them and give you nightmares later.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A little siding makes a big difference*
> 
> While struggling to get the heater purchased and installed I tackled the vinyl siding . It seems to be pretty straight forward . I set up a cutting station and put a plywood blade in my circular saw backward and it cuts pretty easy. You have to be careful to leave a bit of room between each peice for expansion.
> 
> ...


Looking awesome. I'm excited for you. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A little siding makes a big difference*
> 
> While struggling to get the heater purchased and installed I tackled the vinyl siding . It seems to be pretty straight forward . I set up a cutting station and put a plywood blade in my circular saw backward and it cuts pretty easy. You have to be careful to leave a bit of room between each peice for expansion.
> 
> ...


This is exciting. I bet you can't wait to get those tools in there and get the inside finished up. It will be great when it's done and you are back to making projects instead of buildings.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A little siding makes a big difference*
> 
> While struggling to get the heater purchased and installed I tackled the vinyl siding . It seems to be pretty straight forward . I set up a cutting station and put a plywood blade in my circular saw backward and it cuts pretty easy. You have to be careful to leave a bit of room between each peice for expansion.
> 
> ...


Ok, Bob. It's been a week since we saw some new photos. I happen to know that when you get this close, it's hard to get side tracked. How the progress going. Keep us posted. It's looking really good.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A little siding makes a big difference*
> 
> While struggling to get the heater purchased and installed I tackled the vinyl siding . It seems to be pretty straight forward . I set up a cutting station and put a plywood blade in my circular saw backward and it cuts pretty easy. You have to be careful to leave a bit of room between each peice for expansion.
> 
> ...


Tim, I put a new segment up a couple of minutes ago.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*Inching closer to moving day*

During the last few days I was able to complete the installation of the vinyl siding and wait patiently for my infrared heater.


To make a long story short I contacted a local infrared heater supplier here in Edmonton that turned out to be my worst nightmare.
When I contacted the owner Re: installation e-mailed me back and said they do not allow their customers to see installations and that I would have to appear at his store for further details.
I left it at that for or two to three weeks and went on with my construction when, out of the blue, one of his employees phoned me and asked how I was getting along with my building.
I was again encouraged and immediately contacted him to set up a meeting regarding the purchase of the right size heater and to inquire about the proper layout for same.
He in turn did not return my e-mails nor did he return my subsequent phone calls.
I began to feel like the brunt of a rather cruel joke at this point in time as I had already spent more than five weeks trying to contact this company regarding the Calcan heater I had seen advertised on their website.
Thoroughly peed off, I had my gas fitter order a gas heater from his supplier.

We quickly found out that his supplier was backordered for the item and would be another week.

At this point I was so annoyed that I darted off a letter to the president of Calcan Heating in Calgary to defuse my frustration and lo and behold the owner of the company contacted me almost by return mail.
Within five minutes he had resolved my frustrations and was kind enough to upgrade my heater and ship it complete with exhaust manifold and fresh air intakes.
It arrived here last Friday.

*If you live any where near me and want an infrared heater call me and I'll tell you who not to call.*

With my usual luck, my forklift quit on me and I was unable to unload the heater from the truck. Normally I would just lift the box off the truck (110 lbs) but in this case they crated it and the crate was 16 feet long by 4 feet wide by 2 feet high and weighed 450 pounds.
Trucking company graciously took it back to the warehouse and redelivered it for me this Monday.
I have it up in the shop now but not plumbed as my gas fitter ran out of time and we needed to obtain two extra elbows to fit the exhaust around the center roof beam.
Thanks to the goons in Edmonton I now have to run and additional length of line to the heater electronics as we guessed wrong and put the electrical box/switch at the other end.

I managed to get the ditch filled them for where the electrical and gas lines were layed and started cleaning up around the site.



Tomorrow I will start installing the cedar siding on the front of the building that my wife wanted to make the building appear shorter than it is. It will be about 100 trips up and down the ladder with fitting and jigsawing each piece into a half circle on the bottom edge.



When I went purchase cedar to tackle this job and found out the local cedar pirate wanted $1.40 per lineal foot so I got some cedar fence boards and proceeded to mill my own.

First problem I ran into after rabbeting all the lumber was that I did not have a profile in all my router bits that would allow me to cut a 45° bevel.


I used one of my cheap bits with the bearing and removed it and ground the top off.



Here's a pass for the final profile:


It's been close to 30°C all week making installing siding in the direct sun like atrip across the Sahara.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Inching closer to moving day*
> 
> During the last few days I was able to complete the installation of the vinyl siding and wait patiently for my infrared heater.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Bob. I am excited for you. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *Inching closer to moving day*
> 
> During the last few days I was able to complete the installation of the vinyl siding and wait patiently for my infrared heater.
> 
> ...


Making your own siding. Thats a LumberJock for you. Great job.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Inching closer to moving day*
> 
> During the last few days I was able to complete the installation of the vinyl siding and wait patiently for my infrared heater.
> 
> ...


Well, at least the end is in sight, huh?


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Inching closer to moving day*
> 
> During the last few days I was able to complete the installation of the vinyl siding and wait patiently for my infrared heater.
> 
> ...


I knew you weren't sitting around in the shade (although I'm sure you would like to be, with the heat) Nice job on the mill work. I'm the same way. I bought 1400bf of rough cut ash lumber to do the trim and cabinets in my new house. You DO have to get inventive sometimes to get the profiles you're after. Coming along good. This shop is going to be about the size of the one I had up in Maine. Thanks for the post. Keep up the good work and keep your cool.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Inching closer to moving day*
> 
> During the last few days I was able to complete the installation of the vinyl siding and wait patiently for my infrared heater.
> 
> ...


Bob the shop really looks like it's going to be a keeper! Thanks for keeping us in the loop during the build. Can't wait to see the tools inside and you making sawdust!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Inching closer to moving day*
> 
> During the last few days I was able to complete the installation of the vinyl siding and wait patiently for my infrared heater.
> 
> ...


*Those damn Cedar pirates…argggh!*
Robert, I'm laughing for you until time will apply the veneer of humor over your seemingly endless travail. You know… the old "Someday we will look back on this and laugh" deal.
The shop looks cute, Mrs. O should have a pleasant view out the window.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Inching closer to moving day*
> 
> During the last few days I was able to complete the installation of the vinyl siding and wait patiently for my infrared heater.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob;

Man, I sure hope you have an incredible amount of fun in the shop when it's completed.

Lord knows you deserve it after what you've been through.

Keep the faith!

Lee


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Inching closer to moving day*
> 
> During the last few days I was able to complete the installation of the vinyl siding and wait patiently for my infrared heater.
> 
> ...


Bob,

You are so close now! Even I can taste the end…. : )


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Inching closer to moving day*
> 
> During the last few days I was able to complete the installation of the vinyl siding and wait patiently for my infrared heater.
> 
> ...


It's sometimes amazing that companies with lousy customer service like the heater supplier are able to remain in business.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Inching closer to moving day*
> 
> During the last few days I was able to complete the installation of the vinyl siding and wait patiently for my infrared heater.
> 
> ...


TomK:
I am used to "ordinary customer service" so for me to even mention this episode is rather noteable.\

Trust me, I will do everything with in reason to make sure that these idiots never get a red cent from any of my friends.
People like that should not be representing decent manufacturers.

Bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*Cedar scalloped siding on and light hooked up*

At the risk of being seen as slacking off I humbly submit my most recent efforts.
"The Boss' as she has become known let me know that the shop would be best served with a faux frontage to drop the visual height of the building . 
To do this I hand cut and milled some 45 lengths of 3/4"cedar fencing into cedar siding, cut and fitted same, marked the lengths with a snap line and painstakingly cut each in the form of semicircle.

Next painted and reinstalled each and every board. 
The job took the better part of 8 hours and I suppose looks O.K.
Now she want me to build arches on each side to tie into the siding boards.
I may never get finished .
My gas fitter stood me up for about the 4th time. 
He may be in for a bit of disappointment come Tuesday after this long weekend.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Cedar scalloped siding on and light hooked up*
> 
> At the risk of being seen as slacking off I humbly submit my most recent efforts.
> "The Boss' as she has become known let me know that the shop would be best served with a faux frontage to drop the visual height of the building .
> ...


Bob;

I hate to have to say this, but I can see why she's the boss.

It does look real good.

I am surprised the window planters aren't installed yet!

Lee


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Cedar scalloped siding on and light hooked up*
> 
> At the risk of being seen as slacking off I humbly submit my most recent efforts.
> "The Boss' as she has become known let me know that the shop would be best served with a faux frontage to drop the visual height of the building .
> ...


It kind of has a facial quality to it with two eyes , a nose and a forehead with neatly trimmed bangs : ) Nice job


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *Cedar scalloped siding on and light hooked up*
> 
> At the risk of being seen as slacking off I humbly submit my most recent efforts.
> "The Boss' as she has become known let me know that the shop would be best served with a faux frontage to drop the visual height of the building .
> ...


Bob. She lets you play, so don't get too mad. After 45 years I gotten to the point it only delays the process to suggest something different.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Cedar scalloped siding on and light hooked up*
> 
> At the risk of being seen as slacking off I humbly submit my most recent efforts.
> "The Boss' as she has become known let me know that the shop would be best served with a faux frontage to drop the visual height of the building .
> ...


Looks real nice Bob. Thanks for the update.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Cedar scalloped siding on and light hooked up*
> 
> At the risk of being seen as slacking off I humbly submit my most recent efforts.
> "The Boss' as she has become known let me know that the shop would be best served with a faux frontage to drop the visual height of the building .
> ...


looks great Bob…..............I like the window planter idea


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Cedar scalloped siding on and light hooked up*
> 
> At the risk of being seen as slacking off I humbly submit my most recent efforts.
> "The Boss' as she has become known let me know that the shop would be best served with a faux frontage to drop the visual height of the building .
> ...


Today is "install the eaves trough day".
I have already had a request to design corbels on each side to accomodate hanging baskets and the 2 planters are to be scalloped as well.
I'm concerned about end grain exposure but apparently they can be replaced when they crack! :-(
The steps into the shed are to be curved Allan blocks or similar. 
Oh joy!

Bob


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Cedar scalloped siding on and light hooked up*
> 
> At the risk of being seen as slacking off I humbly submit my most recent efforts.
> "The Boss' as she has become known let me know that the shop would be best served with a faux frontage to drop the visual height of the building .
> ...


I think your wife did have the right idea. It does make your shop look better.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Cedar scalloped siding on and light hooked up*
> 
> At the risk of being seen as slacking off I humbly submit my most recent efforts.
> "The Boss' as she has become known let me know that the shop would be best served with a faux frontage to drop the visual height of the building .
> ...


Do you still think that this is your work shop? Maybe "she who must be obeyed" has an ulterior motive for all this extra work.

One thing is for sure - it is a fantastic looking project - I hope you get your heating up and running soon, for sure, either you or "*The Boss*" is going to need come the winter.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Cedar scalloped siding on and light hooked up*
> 
> At the risk of being seen as slacking off I humbly submit my most recent efforts.
> "The Boss' as she has become known let me know that the shop would be best served with a faux frontage to drop the visual height of the building .
> ...


Tom: 
I hate it whne they are right. -Too humbling and it smarts a bit.

Toni, you may be on to something:
Last year I introduced my wife to woodworking and shortly after I had a brand new 18" bandsaw.
This year I start making a simple shed in the back yard and it now looks like a guest house.

Does this mean I'm on my way out?

P.S, -apparently corbels on each side would look nice too if they had finials to hang planters on.
The front step up would be ever so much nicer if it was done in architectural stone and in a semicircle.

I will never get inside to the tools!
By the time I take my Tyenol and my A-535 rub I'm no contest for logic. <vbg>

Cheers
Bob


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Cedar scalloped siding on and light hooked up*
> 
> At the risk of being seen as slacking off I humbly submit my most recent efforts.
> "The Boss' as she has become known let me know that the shop would be best served with a faux frontage to drop the visual height of the building .
> ...


I'm glad someone has taken control of this project! I'm just catching up, Bob. I've been gone. It's really looking like it's coming along.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Cedar scalloped siding on and light hooked up*
> 
> At the risk of being seen as slacking off I humbly submit my most recent efforts.
> "The Boss' as she has become known let me know that the shop would be best served with a faux frontage to drop the visual height of the building .
> ...


Looking too good to be a workshop Bob. Looks like it might become an Arts and Crafts shop


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Cedar scalloped siding on and light hooked up*
> 
> At the risk of being seen as slacking off I humbly submit my most recent efforts.
> "The Boss' as she has become known let me know that the shop would be best served with a faux frontage to drop the visual height of the building .
> ...


Hi Mot. Talk about sweat equity. Man O Man!
I have dropped about 20 lbs on this little venture.

Gary this place can become a lot of things but "arts and crafts" is not going to be one of them! <vbg>

I knew a guy a few years back that completey turned me off scroll saws and scroll clocks and firewood bowls and crafts in general.

Every time I see some of this stuff I think of that goon. <g>

Cheers

Bob


----------



## sloupe (Apr 13, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Cedar scalloped siding on and light hooked up*
> 
> At the risk of being seen as slacking off I humbly submit my most recent efforts.
> "The Boss' as she has become known let me know that the shop would be best served with a faux frontage to drop the visual height of the building .
> ...


Bob, 
Where is your shop? I just got back from having been away; I go to look at "Bob's shop progress" and there is a guest house. Next time in Alberta I hope you have a vacancy (I'll take the planer/jointer bed if it come with breakfast!)

It does look great! I'm looking forward to seeing the inside.
SM


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Cedar scalloped siding on and light hooked up*
> 
> At the risk of being seen as slacking off I humbly submit my most recent efforts.
> "The Boss' as she has become known let me know that the shop would be best served with a faux frontage to drop the visual height of the building .
> ...


SM- We always have room for company here!.
Thanks for checking out my progress

The foot print is small so I have to be careful how I arrange my stuff inside.
Built two high boy shelves for the once in a while stuff to run along both sides of the main floor at the 8 foot level.

Bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*

Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
My wife conveniently dropped the barbecue lidon our gas quick disconnect and I was in the process of replacing the broken nipple when the gas fitter took over…..
To my surprise he tested the seal of the new parts by running the barbecue lighter along the joints to see if he could produce a flame.
*I have heard this done but it is my custom to use soapy water and a brush.*

I paid him off and thought nothing of it until I went into my shop this morning to clean up and discovered that the connection coming through the wall was on fire.!!!!
This guy apparently tests all his seals with a Bic lighter.
If the flame had been pointing toward the wall instead of into the room my shop would have been cinders.

*This "flame" had been burning for the last 24 hours!!!!*



I've been thinking about this all day quite frankly, I'm sick to my stomach .

*There is absolutely no excuse for this type of behavour it's laziness coupled with complete stupidity.*

On a more positive note, I have nearly assembled the cabinets I bought this week.

They are originally IKEA kitchen cabinets and will do quite nicely for storage in the shop.
There are no doors or shelves but they can be purchased separately .
At an average of $13 each to simply could not turn them down.



They will be quite attractive and save me a ton of time which I simply don't have right now.
In the meantime, I put up one of those tent garages beside the house to store lumber and materials over the next few months what decide what stays and what goes.



The eavestroughs are installed in the downspouts are on so now I wait for rain to test my installation.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*
> 
> Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
> My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
> ...


I get so frustrated every time I hire an "expert" to help me out! I am glad everything turned out okay. Great score on the cabinets. The shop is really progressing nicely. Thanks for the update.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*
> 
> Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
> My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
> ...


Won't be long now, Bob. And no doubt just in time, since I'm sure the snow will be flying in about 2 weeks, in your part of the country. Everything is looking good. It's always nice starting fresh and having things laid out the way you want.
I've run into a few of those professional experts myself. Joe's Roofing, plumbing, electrical, chiropractic Company.
Know enough about everything to get themselves (or you) in trouble every time. Glad nothing was set on fire, except your temper.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*
> 
> Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
> My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
> ...


In my profession leadership hires people called "consultants" who they have never met but who are supposed to be able to tell them what we are doing wrong and give brilliant recommendations regarding how to fix things. For that the consultant gets paid more than twice what staff get paid. Most of them exhibit the same sort of trouble shooting skills as your "Gas Fitter".

When I look at their recommendations all I can say is "Dohhhh", wish I had thought of that! (Believe me, I usually did) Then we have senior leadership running around talking about how much value they got out of the consultant.

I have never seen one come in and say "Wow, I can't think of a thing I would change". It's always, "Everything is broken and only our firm can fix it"

BTW, the cabinets look like a great value. I always get a kick out of terms used in other countries. down here we call em "gutters"


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*
> 
> Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
> My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
> ...


HI Bob;

That hole through the wall looks like it was "drilled" with a chain saw.

I just don't understand how one guy can have so many bad experiences with "professionals".

It is amazing.

On the plus side the cabinets look real nice. Great find.

The shop is looking good.

Lee


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*
> 
> Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
> My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
> ...


Jiminy Christmas! - What a horror story. I'm glad the shop was spared this bonehead's malfeasance.

Reminds me of our experience with a seized up main water shutoff valve. The "expert" said we would have to excavate out at the street connection, shut off and replumb the cock inside the house…to the turn of thousands of dollars.
We called another plumber who managed to free up the valve in about five minutes.

Keep pluggin' Bob!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*
> 
> Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
> My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
> ...


Well, at least you got your shop to fit out now, huh?

Good deal!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*
> 
> Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
> My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
> ...


Looks great Bob. I think you made a great deal on those cabinets. You could not make them for that price and they will do nicely for the shop.

Glad the bonehead did not screw up the whole shop.


----------



## Quixote (Jun 9, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*
> 
> Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
> My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
> ...


Between Betsy's wiring and Bob's close call with fire, I think I'll spend time tomorrow rethinking some of my garage fire hazards.

If Lumberjocks has been inspiring for me in any way, it has helped me refocus on safety.

Q


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*
> 
> Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
> My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
> ...


It looks like another cowboy trying to be a professional. I personally would report this moron, for his dangerous practices and lack of care and get his license pulled. You were lucky, the next person may not be.

I did the same as you for most of the cabinets in my shop, they are ready made and they are cheaper than the cost of the equivalent raw materials - you could always practice your cabinet door making skills and have a nice selection of different doors on the front of each cabinet .

The small finishing touches take the time, but it worth it in the long run - your wife is going to enjoy her new work room when it is finished!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*
> 
> Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
> My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
> ...


I guess if I have learned anything from this experience it is that contracts must be let for each sub on a job and the details laid out specifically for each task.

The other thing that I have / had no control over that is critical is the competency level of the people I hired.
There is no question that the framer and the plumber *should not be allowed to work unsupervised* but there was no way of telling that at the outset. I could have asked for references but that process is flawed too.
There is such and extreme shortage of skilled workers here that they are not fast tracking immigrants to the country with who knows what kind of credentials and skills.
I really think the gas fitter is going to hurt somebody if they don't get that Bic lighter away from him.
There is something dreadfully wrong with the licensing system in this country and there is no re qualification requirement in place either.
*Tony,* oddly enough I notice the cabinets where manufactured in Slovakia. I wonder how far from Martin's home town? 
*Chico:*
"BTW, the cabinets look like a great value. I always get a kick out of terms used in other countries. down here we call em "gutters"
We use that term especially for the drainage along side the road next to the curb.
*Lee:*
"That hole through the wall looks like it was "drilled" with a chain saw." 
If you look carefully it was also steered into the stud!

Thanks all who responded . 
I fully intend to list a set of pitfalls in subcontracting when I'm finished this blog. It should help somebody.

Bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*
> 
> Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
> My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
> ...


Bob: Glad that everything is OK. If the idiot used a bic lighter and then didn't see or feel the heat of the flame. Then he is a double idiot.


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*
> 
> Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
> My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
> ...


That guy is scary, where you dealing with the owner of a company or an employee? What a dangerous practice, he was to lazy to carry and refill his soap bottle. 
There is no re qualification requirement here either. If there is a problem with a contractor it needs to be reported for any licensing body to be a where of it. It is a long process with much paperwork and people usually give up. The licensing body has limited personnel, in 33 years I have never seen anyone from the contractor board until this year. He was driving by my work site and stopped to check my license and contract, he was with thier fraud unit. All my paperwork was in order and he gave me his card to report any activity from unlicensed people.
One homeowner I was dealing with had a problem with her prior roofer, not only did her roof leak but he laid tile flooring on the outside balcony that did not drain towards the drains. After discussing what is involve to report a problem, she stated she had the time and money to pursue a complaint. It took almost a year, however she followed through and got results.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*
> 
> Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
> My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
> ...


Good golly Miss Molly

Unbelievable but then again my FIL lives with us and nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*
> 
> Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
> My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
> ...


[Shock and Awe]


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*
> 
> Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
> My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
> ...


Bob, he might have just left that burning for easy access to light his cigarettes. Experiences like yours are just too common here these days, and we have no recourse in dealing with total incompetence. *shrug* The shop looks pretty bloody good though!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*
> 
> Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
> My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
> ...


Thanks Mot. You are right about having no recourse. 
To extract any compensaton from these situations is to invite costly litigation.

I am currently in discussions with my electrician.

He claims they spent 3 days at my shop wiring.
I say two at the outside. ( pulled feed cable 60 feet to sub panel and ran 12 circuits in conduit.

He has three guys pulling hourly on me at one apprentice at $52.50, one at $39.50, one journeyman at $75.00.
The junior apprentice has himself down for 27 hours. At eight hours a day which never happened he marke me in for 3 -1/2 days which never happened either.
They are claiming 52 hours total. -Rubbish!
They all come in one truck and all put down travel time- rubbish!

*Everybody has to get to work before they get paid to work.*

Venting is now over!

Bob


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*
> 
> Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
> My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
> ...


well youll soon have a really nice toy box to play in bob ! ive lived all around this country and have decided fl. was the jack legg and scam artist capitol of the world untill i started following you shop blog . sounds like we got some compettion lol checking gas leaks with a bic lighter really kills me ! thats like checking mx missles for duds with a ball peen hammer lol


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Gas is hooked up??? and cabinets are ready for the install*
> 
> Progress on the shop over the last couple of weeks has been relatively slow so I did not bother you with an update.
> My gas fitter finally appeared this Thursday and completed the installation of my infrared heater.
> ...


The building booms is just starting to ebb here so I expect a lot of these marginal tradesmen to fall on hard times shortly.
One of the largest buiders around here laid off 50 workers yesterday and the smaller companies are following suit.
Housing starts fell 14% this summer so we have to adjust again to a different economy.
Too late for my project but I'm still glad to see the end of it.

Bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*Moving the machines and sorting the hand tools*

There is nothing quite like a move to point out what a board hoarder and tool junkie you really are!

I had no idea that I had accumulated so much "stuff" until now.

I had a pretty good idea from using Sketchup and surveying my major tools how I was going to lay them out in the shop. What I didn't realize was how much space is taken up by hand tools, screws and nuts bolts jigs,rulers clamps. etc. etc.
I had started moving arm loads and box loads of a small stuff in my truck and would bring the heavy stuff for a mover with the truck and a hydraulic tailgate.

Because I haven't had time to do the cobblestone sidewalk over to the shop ( guess that's next spring) and in preparation for the move this Wednesday I laid out plywood over the grass and up the steps.
On wednesday afternoon the fellow arrived at our work began.


From new shop

It went quite smoothly with me helping and surprisingly, we got the tools loaded, lashed down and moved over to the new shop in less than an hour.
I had assumed we might have trouble with manipulating the curved cobblestone sidewalk beside the house and scooting the heavy equipment, some up to 500 pounds, across the grass but this fellow made made it seem easy and before I knew it the place was packed with gear.


From new shop

Right now the place is packed with nonworking gear and all forms of disarray. And I will be spending the weekend at reassembling the pieces and formally decided on their final resting places.

From new shop

From new shop

I am beginning to really see that I must say goodbye to some of my toys that are used infrequently and finally once in my life make the most use of the space available to me.
It's going to been challenging, but it should be fun.

There's still a 1000 things still to do but the smoke is clearing and I am anxious to get finished .


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Moving the machines and sorting the hand tools*
> 
> There is nothing quite like a move to point out what a board hoarder and tool junkie you really are!
> 
> ...


Looks just like the old place, except whiter.


----------



## pokieone (Jun 29, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Moving the machines and sorting the hand tools*
> 
> There is nothing quite like a move to point out what a board hoarder and tool junkie you really are!
> 
> ...


"I am beginning to really see that I must say goodbye to some of my toys."

Don't do it Bob #2, don't do it!

Mike


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Moving the machines and sorting the hand tools*
> 
> There is nothing quite like a move to point out what a board hoarder and tool junkie you really are!
> 
> ...


Nothing like moving the tools into a shop, that can make it really shrink. Don't worry, Bob, if it was a 40' x 40' shop it wouldn't seem big enough. I'm sure that once you get everything in it's place, it'll be just fine.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Moving the machines and sorting the hand tools*
> 
> There is nothing quite like a move to point out what a board hoarder and tool junkie you really are!
> 
> ...


Mike it pains me but reality is setting in. Not very far mind you! <g>

Tim, my problem is with downsizing from a 40×40 to a 20×20. There is no way but I am still looking for one!
<g>
Maybe a second story on the garage.

Bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *Moving the machines and sorting the hand tools*
> 
> There is nothing quite like a move to point out what a board hoarder and tool junkie you really are!
> 
> ...


Yah! Bob lets your heirs get rid of your stuff.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Moving the machines and sorting the hand tools*
> 
> There is nothing quite like a move to point out what a board hoarder and tool junkie you really are!
> 
> ...


Downsize???

Ugh! Don't say that.

I'm with Karson.

Lee


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Moving the machines and sorting the hand tools*
> 
> There is nothing quite like a move to point out what a board hoarder and tool junkie you really are!
> 
> ...


Looking good. I am happy for you. Thanks for the update.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Moving the machines and sorting the hand tools*
> 
> There is nothing quite like a move to point out what a board hoarder and tool junkie you really are!
> 
> ...


I agree with Karson! Let your heirs worry about it.

Your shop reminds me of gizmodynes shop.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Moving the machines and sorting the hand tools*
> 
> There is nothing quite like a move to point out what a board hoarder and tool junkie you really are!
> 
> ...


Votes are in.. what dosen't fit in today gets put out on the " storage area" - temporarily. <g>

Cheers

Bob


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Moving the machines and sorting the hand tools*
> 
> There is nothing quite like a move to point out what a board hoarder and tool junkie you really are!
> 
> ...


Guess you could always make another story


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*Putting in a dust collection system*

As my odyssey continues, I have reached the point with the shop where I can install the dust collection conduit and hook it up to my new home built 2 hp cyclone.
The cyclone is styled after information obtained from the Bill Pentz website and although not an exact duplicate seems to work quite well.

From new shop

As you can see from the picture I split the system into two zones.
One zone runs for approximately 22 feet using this six-inch spiral lock tubings for the mains four-inch drops to my tools.
The second zone travels across the width of my shop to the balance of my machines. That run is approximately 30 feet long. I tried to keep the conduits low along the wall in order to maximize the particle velocity entering the system from the tools. I found that the table saw and the bandsaw both required dual four-inch ports thus maximizing the capacity of my six-inch lines.

From new shop
I used saddle type connections to the spiral lock tubing as I found it impossible to buy sweep elbows locally.

This seemed to work just fine with a small amount of flex tubing between them and the blast gates.
I used an abrasive cut off disc on a small grinder and finished out the trimming by hand with tin snips.
The takeoffs were rivited in place and sealed from the inside with high heat silicone compound. I then taped the outside of the joints with foil tape to reduce the chance of a leak.

The compound miter saw became a bit more of a challenge as it wants to not only push sawdust off the blade from the top but also spreads it quite liberally off the bottom of the blade in a large fan shape.
To help with this I constructed this plastic cage allows the saw to rotate from 50° left to 45° right and also tilt to a 45° miter without interference. To get the shape pretty close I made a mockup template out of cardboard and refined that before I cut the final shape in coroplast.
Coroplast is quite rigid yet easy to bend and fix with wide flange sheet metal screws.
I think I will face the same situation with the Radial Arm saw later although I only kept it for dadoes so I may not build an elaborate trap like this one.


From new shop
The following picture. shows the position of the blast gate. 
I am able to run a 2 inch flex tube up to the opening of the blast gate to direct most of the debris into the line.

From new shop
 this picture shows a vertical gate to which I intend to look up a temporary four-inch line to run such things as a planer and jointer.

From new shop
This picture shows you the approximate position of the bandsaw along with its double extraction ports the new down draft sanding station that has yet to find a permanent home along the wall.

From new shop
I hope to be able to start sorting out most of my shop materials and tools now and find permanent homes for a lot of those things that are lying in piles around the room so today is a good day for me in that I have 90% of my dust collection hooked up and running.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Putting in a dust collection system*
> 
> As my odyssey continues, I have reached the point with the shop where I can install the dust collection conduit and hook it up to my new home built 2 hp cyclone.
> The cyclone is styled after information obtained from the Bill Pentz website and although not an exact duplicate seems to work quite well.
> ...


Comming along nicely - we just had the first snow of the winter here, 3 weeks later than normal. I hope you get everything finished for those long cold, dark nights.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Putting in a dust collection system*
> 
> As my odyssey continues, I have reached the point with the shop where I can install the dust collection conduit and hook it up to my new home built 2 hp cyclone.
> The cyclone is styled after information obtained from the Bill Pentz website and although not an exact duplicate seems to work quite well.
> ...


looking good mate i just open my doors for dust extraction lol!!!!!!!


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Putting in a dust collection system*
> 
> As my odyssey continues, I have reached the point with the shop where I can install the dust collection conduit and hook it up to my new home built 2 hp cyclone.
> The cyclone is styled after information obtained from the Bill Pentz website and although not an exact duplicate seems to work quite well.
> ...


Looks good Bob. I ran a very similar setup last year. I started with an 8" main header that fed 3 6" lines and then 4" drops to each machine from there. Did you configure anything around the drill press? I drill several pen blanks and would like some way to add the drill press.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Putting in a dust collection system*
> 
> As my odyssey continues, I have reached the point with the shop where I can install the dust collection conduit and hook it up to my new home built 2 hp cyclone.
> The cyclone is styled after information obtained from the Bill Pentz website and although not an exact duplicate seems to work quite well.
> ...


Tony, we are not far behind you . -10 tomorrow but still no snow. \
It's all around us though.
Yes, I have most all in and sheltered now so it can do it worst if need be.

Pommy, I envy you with the warmer climate but don't you have other things to spoil it? 
We are used to the weather changes and our lives revolve around them to a certian extent so it's not like in the movies.
Bruce, I was just tryint ot figure that one out here before supper. 
I am thinking about and air assist to move the chips to the intake. 
Do you have air in you shop? Air can be your friend hen the pipes fial you.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Putting in a dust collection system*
> 
> As my odyssey continues, I have reached the point with the shop where I can install the dust collection conduit and hook it up to my new home built 2 hp cyclone.
> The cyclone is styled after information obtained from the Bill Pentz website and although not an exact duplicate seems to work quite well.
> ...


I been gone, Bob. I didn't even know you were building a new shop!!! Now I'll have to go back and read all about it. This all looks well thought out.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Putting in a dust collection system*
> 
> As my odyssey continues, I have reached the point with the shop where I can install the dust collection conduit and hook it up to my new home built 2 hp cyclone.
> The cyclone is styled after information obtained from the Bill Pentz website and although not an exact duplicate seems to work quite well.
> ...


Hi Thom.
It's been quite an adventure.
I started blogging this back about May 28th and felt I should finish it . 
(an obligation to myself) <g>

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Putting in a dust collection system*
> 
> As my odyssey continues, I have reached the point with the shop where I can install the dust collection conduit and hook it up to my new home built 2 hp cyclone.
> The cyclone is styled after information obtained from the Bill Pentz website and although not an exact duplicate seems to work quite well.
> ...


Looking good!!

I am waiting for my new dust collector to come. I have a one car garage that is my shop and the car will not go in it, so I am going to renovate it this winter. I was looking at the spiral ducting but, it's very expensive. Not sure if I will use some heavy gauge a/c duct that I can get cheaper and locally. For the meantime when my dust collector come I will use it as a portable.
I am curious how you will make the box for the radial arm saw? I have one too.

Please post the completed shop when it's done.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Putting in a dust collection system*
> 
> As my odyssey continues, I have reached the point with the shop where I can install the dust collection conduit and hook it up to my new home built 2 hp cyclone.
> The cyclone is styled after information obtained from the Bill Pentz website and although not an exact duplicate seems to work quite well.
> ...


Hi Bob42:

I found the spiral pipe fairly reasonable . I believe it was about $23.00 a ten foot length here. The prices of PVC have gone up dramatically making it a distant second choice. Try your local HVAC supplier. That's what ii did here and they were quite helpful.
The shroud/box on the CMS was time consuming as I had to make up a pattern from cardboard first then transfer that to a piece of 1/3" MDF base. 
I cut strips to follow the curved edge and glued them in place 
Coroplast is available from sign shops and I see Home Depot carries it too. It's like plastic cardboard so you can cut it with a knife. Make sure the holes in the sheet for curves go parallel to the curve not vertical or it will kink on you.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Putting in a dust collection system*
> 
> As my odyssey continues, I have reached the point with the shop where I can install the dust collection conduit and hook it up to my new home built 2 hp cyclone.
> The cyclone is styled after information obtained from the Bill Pentz website and although not an exact duplicate seems to work quite well.
> ...


HI Bob;

Looks like the shop is getting smaller!

The dust collection system looks like it well really make a difference.

I don't know if you use them, but I find the dust collectors / air cleaners that hang from the ceiling, and clear the dust from the air, to be very helpful as well.

I have a couple of them hanging in the shop, (splitting the shop in thirds), and they clear the air pretty well.

In fact, when it was time to go to lunch, one of my workers used to take a long wand air gun, and blow the dust off of everything in the shop, including shelving and cabinet tops. (He was wearing a mask when doing this). By the time we got back from lunch, the air was clear, and the shop was clean.

The first time I saw him doing this, I was about to go off, but he said that's how he always does it. I did know that whenever it was him that cleaned the shop, it was surprisingly clean.

Lee


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Putting in a dust collection system*
> 
> As my odyssey continues, I have reached the point with the shop where I can install the dust collection conduit and hook it up to my new home built 2 hp cyclone.
> The cyclone is styled after information obtained from the Bill Pentz website and although not an exact duplicate seems to work quite well.
> ...


Hi Bob

We have just come to the North of Finland to do a little skiing - 24°C to night and a high of -19°C tomorrow.

Anyway have you found a big difference with the cyclone vs the standard dust collector for a similar power i/p? Any links or plans for the cyclone you have built?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Putting in a dust collection system*
> 
> As my odyssey continues, I have reached the point with the shop where I can install the dust collection conduit and hook it up to my new home built 2 hp cyclone.
> The cyclone is styled after information obtained from the Bill Pentz website and although not an exact duplicate seems to work quite well.
> ...


Beautiful weather for cross country but a bit cold for downhill for my old bones.
I'm going to try to get out this year as well.
As for the differnec evs bag and filter and cyclone: 
For me it has been very good. I built a smaller one before this for a 1 hp machine and it was amazing how much more dust I picked up. I'm not talking about wood chips but real dust that kills your lungs.

The "plan" I used was a basic design by Bill Pentz . The vanes of the impeller are cut from Aluminum and bolted to a plate. -Diam 14 " ( 37 Cm)
I used and industrial Baldor HP motor TEFC to handle the on and off switching that goes with this craft.
In addition, I feel I get a full horsepower rating with these motors.
I used a standard chemical processing drum with ribs to from the body and just dropped the funnel off the bottom. There is a spiral ramp inside the barrel to move the debris into a circle as is drops down the funnel.
by the time it reaches the bottom it is traveling faster than the return air and the separation is almost complete.
I used an over sized felt bag on this one to decrease back pressure and allow the air a chance to seep through back into the room.

Most of my inspiration comes from a Buddie of mine and he has complete instructions at this site

This other "bible sight" is the one that Bill Petnz put together .

here .

Steve is very approachable so if you want morn technical info don't be afraid to email him and tell him I referred you.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Putting in a dust collection system*
> 
> As my odyssey continues, I have reached the point with the shop where I can install the dust collection conduit and hook it up to my new home built 2 hp cyclone.
> The cyclone is styled after information obtained from the Bill Pentz website and although not an exact duplicate seems to work quite well.
> ...


HI Lee: Thanks again for the encouragement. You are right the palce is shrinking right now. I will be so happy to get everythin put away and get some proje4cts going again.
Good poin abou the overhead air scrubbers. I had one until the move and it got dropped and is now trash. I have a couple of decent motors her so given a few extra minutes I will rebuild it and put it on a timer like the old one. I usually use the air line to "dust" at the nd of the session anbd let the filter deal with the fines when I'm gone.
I face my ccrubbers with filter cloth and just toss it out when it get brown. The filters just slow the dust down so it can stick on the filter cloth.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *Putting in a dust collection system*
> 
> As my odyssey continues, I have reached the point with the shop where I can install the dust collection conduit and hook it up to my new home built 2 hp cyclone.
> The cyclone is styled after information obtained from the Bill Pentz website and although not an exact duplicate seems to work quite well.
> ...


It looks great Bob. And I think I'll take Lee's suggestion and try to get some of the dust moving when I'm not around.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *Putting in a dust collection system*
> 
> As my odyssey continues, I have reached the point with the shop where I can install the dust collection conduit and hook it up to my new home built 2 hp cyclone.
> The cyclone is styled after information obtained from the Bill Pentz website and although not an exact duplicate seems to work quite well.
> ...


Hi Karson. I'm thinking the same are you re the extra scrubber and usng it on off hours.
I am thinking about exhusting it into the 6" spirlok piping so when I turn the DC on it will end up in the DC trash can and save one more machine to clean.

Bob


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *Putting in a dust collection system*
> 
> As my odyssey continues, I have reached the point with the shop where I can install the dust collection conduit and hook it up to my new home built 2 hp cyclone.
> The cyclone is styled after information obtained from the Bill Pentz website and although not an exact duplicate seems to work quite well.
> ...


Hi Bob,

Thanks for the info on the pipe, I do get a large discount at the local HVAC thanks to a friend. I will try that.
Thanks again and good luck with the new shop.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

*A real test of the infrared gas heater*

Yesterday the outside temperature peaked at -40°C/F and today it's still down in the 25's.
I have been keeping my overhead Calcana heater set at 50° F when not in the shop.
It has been right on the mark for the last 3 months.
Yesterday I went in and set the thermostat to 65° F and at - 40 outside it took about 10 minutes to reach a comfortable 65°. ( also a testament to the R22 Roxul wool insulation I used to encase the joint)
It also warms the metal on the table saw and the floor gets stocking foot warm in minutes.

These devices are everthing they claim and best of all they take no footprint with the vaulted ceiling design I chose.

From new shop

Bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

boboswin said:


> *A real test of the infrared gas heater*
> 
> Yesterday the outside temperature peaked at -40°C/F and today it's still down in the 25's.
> I have been keeping my overhead Calcana heater set at 50° F when not in the shop.
> ...


Bob Looks like a great deal. Is it propane, natural gas or electric? And what has been your experience in operating cost.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A real test of the infrared gas heater*
> 
> Yesterday the outside temperature peaked at -40°C/F and today it's still down in the 25's.
> I have been keeping my overhead Calcana heater set at 50° F when not in the shop.
> ...


i will never moan when it gets to -1c/f again lol how do you manage in that weather mate

andy


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A real test of the infrared gas heater*
> 
> Yesterday the outside temperature peaked at -40°C/F and today it's still down in the 25's.
> I have been keeping my overhead Calcana heater set at 50° F when not in the shop.
> ...


Kason, It's a N/gas uit.
I haven't checked my gas bill yet as this was the first cold snap this year. I put in a high efficeincy furnace in the house a few weeks ago too so it will be difficult to compare with last year.
The reports I have read suggest a 30 -40% reduction in natural gas usuage for the equivalent BTU output.

With the insulation etc. I am expecting to heat the cold months like this for about $35-$40 and less as it

warms. That's what the president of Calcana told me I should expect right now.

Pommie, at the risk of bringing out "coldest day" war stories I will tell you that it was -73 Dec 15th 1964 . With the wind chiil, at the air base where I was working, it hit -90.
How do you cope???? I don't know.
There's no snakes or mosquitoes that's for sure.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A real test of the infrared gas heater*
> 
> Yesterday the outside temperature peaked at -40°C/F and today it's still down in the 25's.
> I have been keeping my overhead Calcana heater set at 50° F when not in the shop.
> ...


It sure sounds like a good deal, Bob. Let us know how the cost comes out.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A real test of the infrared gas heater*
> 
> Yesterday the outside temperature peaked at -40°C/F and today it's still down in the 25's.
> I have been keeping my overhead Calcana heater set at 50° F when not in the shop.
> ...


you know its cold when?.......................you have to slam the truck door because the latch is frozen and the hinges, which are also frozen, break, and the whole door is at your feet, and then you spit on the frozen door that has fallen off your frozen truck and the spit hits the window like a golf ball….....................and the window shatters …......I'm not personally fond of the cold but there are parts of Canada that get pretty darn cold and I am quite sure that the expression "freeze the balls of a brass monkey" came from some tall ship sailer who couldnt believe his eyes as he approached the shores of Canada in the winter.

If there is one good thing about heating bills right now, its that the price of fuel has dropped so I pray that I might stay gainfully employed because I have the same kinda heat system you have Bob.

Cheers


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A real test of the infrared gas heater*
> 
> Yesterday the outside temperature peaked at -40°C/F and today it's still down in the 25's.
> I have been keeping my overhead Calcana heater set at 50° F when not in the shop.
> ...


Ever since 1999 the temperature of the winters have been getting colder.
I am beginning to wonder about the truth about global warming.
If these "experts" are wrong about the warming we are not concentating on the best solutions for increased carbon dioxide levels such as population controls through education and better use of our resources.

Bob


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A real test of the infrared gas heater*
> 
> Yesterday the outside temperature peaked at -40°C/F and today it's still down in the 25's.
> I have been keeping my overhead Calcana heater set at 50° F when not in the shop.
> ...


1964 - was this not about the time that the scientists said that we were heading for another mini-ice-age in the next 50 years or so? Well you have to ask yourself the question what do the scientists really know?

The temperatures here in Finland used to be really cold up until 3 years ago - now the winter temperatures have risen a good 10°C. Great for the heating bills, but terrible for the environment - bears are coming out of hibernation in January, due to the warm unstable conditions.

Back onto your heating of the shop - It really sounds like a cosy place to be holed up in the winter - unfortunately my ceiling is not high enough and we have no natural gas to supply the heater, just electricity (and at 0.25€ [$0.35] a kW/h) which is too expensive, I will just have to stick with the wood burner.

You have made yourself a wonderful workshop, I am happy to see that you got all your equipment installed, before "She who must be obeyed" got a foot hold inside - are you still planning the window boxes for outside?

A great series of blogs, filled with information and some humour - thanks Bob


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A real test of the infrared gas heater*
> 
> Yesterday the outside temperature peaked at -40°C/F and today it's still down in the 25's.
> I have been keeping my overhead Calcana heater set at 50° F when not in the shop.
> ...


Sounds like a great heater Bob.Glad it's working out ok for you.Had to chuckle at the "no snakes or mosquitoes"


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A real test of the infrared gas heater*
> 
> Yesterday the outside temperature peaked at -40°C/F and today it's still down in the 25's.
> I have been keeping my overhead Calcana heater set at 50° F when not in the shop.
> ...


Tony:
At the risk of starting a climate debate, we had a few odd years over the last 40 or so that would lead you to believe that there was a dramatic change taking place but it seems that the weather is pretty much cyclical and bring us 2-3 years of this and then that. 
Probably of more consequence today is the very rapid escalation of humans on the biosphere. Each will need a shelter and a steady stream of plant and animal materials to survive. Right now in Canada the Boreal forest is at risk due to pests not normally found in North America. That is a huge impact on the "carbon dioxide filter".
Too bad about the difficulty getting decent fuel prices in your area Tony. I think wood burners are definitely your best bet given the circumstances.

DustyGirl:
I am really pleased with is device for a shop as it responds so quickly and is very energy efficient.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A real test of the infrared gas heater*
> 
> Yesterday the outside temperature peaked at -40°C/F and today it's still down in the 25's.
> I have been keeping my overhead Calcana heater set at 50° F when not in the shop.
> ...


Just noticed Roxul in the HD here in Brandon. Why did you choose this over the traditional pink stuff?


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

boboswin said:


> *A real test of the infrared gas heater*
> 
> Yesterday the outside temperature peaked at -40°C/F and today it's still down in the 25's.
> I have been keeping my overhead Calcana heater set at 50° F when not in the shop.
> ...


Hi Mark:
Roxul is denser and thus more noise proof. It is also fire rated which the pink is not.
So, I keep my neighbours happy from machine noise and my insurance down with the extra fire retardant protection.
It's a lot easier to put in too with the more rigid batts.

Bob


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A real test of the infrared gas heater*
> 
> Yesterday the outside temperature peaked at -40°C/F and today it's still down in the 25's.
> I have been keeping my overhead Calcana heater set at 50° F when not in the shop.
> ...


Thanks, I think I need to do some more research on this…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

boboswin said:


> *A real test of the infrared gas heater*
> 
> Yesterday the outside temperature peaked at -40°C/F and today it's still down in the 25's.
> I have been keeping my overhead Calcana heater set at 50° F when not in the shop.
> ...


Looks good!


----------

